# He's home!



## jumbu

After 42 days in hospital, a pelvic reconstruction and one hell of a rollerciatster he is finally home.

He won't stay still for long (will be on cage rest after the explore).

We've had a bit of hissing from Lyra but they shared dreamies and are back in separate rooms.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Yay Rafferty! 

I bet he's thrilled to be home, must feel good for you to have him back too. Hope his first night goes smoothly.

Have you done some scent swapping for him and Lyra?


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Yay Rafferty!
> 
> I bet he's thrilled to be home, must feel good for you to have him back too. Hope his first night goes smoothly.
> 
> Have you done some scent swapping for him and Lyra?


We have. We carried it through with every visit (including gross things with wee on).

We are going to pick up feliway tomorrow as we didn't get anything incase we were disappointed again.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I could weep for joy for him!!
So relieved he's home at last!
And doesn't he look simply over the moon to be there as well.

Glad the intros aren't too bad so far.

Have a look at Pet Remedy diffusers as well and or/Beaphar spot on calm for Lyra if she gets grumpy.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Great to see him back where he belongs


----------



## idris

Fabulous! I'm so happy he's back where he belongs, poor kitty he's been through the mill. He looks very relaxed . Thanks for the pictures they are brilliant. . I hope you all get restful night. 
How did the awake expressing go?


----------



## Charity

Really good to see him home at last. Hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## jess91

Welcome home Rafferty!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Hurray, so very pleased that he is home and that Lyra isn't too cross with him. Now to regain some feeling in his bladder and some hair on his legs 

I'm thrilled to bits for you​


----------



## huckybuck

Just come back for another look - his tail is high in the air 

And he doesn't look sore at all..just nice pale pink skin.


----------



## jumbu

daisysmama said:


> Hurray, so very pleased that he is home and that Lyra isn't too cross with him. Now to regain some feeling in his bladder and some hair on his legs
> 
> I'm thrilled to bits for you​


The hair on the legs is permanent as he gets rather stinky with all the leaky wee and has had a tendancy to overgroom.


----------



## jumbu




----------



## popcornsmum

Awww yay so glad he's home with you! You must feel so relieved and happy


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> Just come back for another look - his tail is high in the air
> 
> And he doesn't look sore at all..just nice pale pink skin.


Having both legs clipped very close has made a huge difference already. Vet recommended sudocreme of all things if he does get sore.


----------



## Soozi

Oh wow! This is just the best news today! Hi Rafferty so pleased to see you home where you belong! He looks so relaxed I bet he can't believe he's actually made it!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

A thin layer of Vaseline can protect against urine scald as well.


----------



## jumbu

idris said:


> Fabulous! I'm so happy he's back where he belongs, poor kitty he's been through the mill. He looks very relaxed . Thanks for the pictures they are brilliant. . I hope you all get restful night.
> How did the awake expressing go?


Surprisingly well. Oh did it while the vet held him.

I'm about to give it a go by myself before we go to bed...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> Surprisingly well. Oh did it while the vet held him.
> 
> I'm about to give it a go by myself before we go to bed...


Good luck! Once you've learnt to locate and stabilise the bladder, it'll become second nature.


----------



## Shikoku

Welcome home Rafferty, I am so happy he is home for you!


----------



## jumbu

The best part is that his bladder only leaks after about 3-4 hours so immediately after expression he is totally fine


----------



## jumbu

Lyra has managed to tire herself out...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Beautiful girl.


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Really happy to see him home


----------



## Erenya

yay!!! so glad he's home


----------



## Susan M

Amazing! I am so pleased he's finally home!
He looks so happy to be back with you too


----------



## jumbu

Hmm unsuccessful expression but he was done 3 hours ago. Growls and mouthy (was totally chilled at the vets). Putting it down to stress and going to try again in the am.


----------



## chillminx

Very pleased and relieved to see the dear boy is home again! :Joyful:Singing:Singing 

Sending positive vibes for the urine expressing.


----------



## jumbu

Early morning expression was a success and there was no night time leaking (although he did spill his water bowl).Lyra is scared to go downstairs but there is nowhere else we can put him as the house isn't big enough for the crate. Zylkene and feliway it is....


----------



## jumbu




----------



## sarahecp

Welcome home handsome :Kiss:Kiss

I'm sooo pleased Rafferty is home   

Was just going to wish you luck with this mornings expressing, just seen it was successful, that's great news  and no leaking   way to go Rafferty  

I'm sure Lyra will come around soon, it's been a long time with Rafferty not being home, she will soon get used to the idea that he's here to stay, zylkene and feliway should do the trick.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Glad you had a good night with him and expressing this morning was successful. Lyra will get back into the swing of having him around. He looks and smells different to how she remembers so is bound to be a bit unsure. 
I'm sure feliway and zylkene will do the trick


----------



## wind1

It's good to see him home with you. I wish you lots of luck in the future with him and hopefully some of the nerves will heal.


----------



## Susan M

Sounds like things are going well, glad this mornings expression went well


----------



## idris

That's a relief, literally lol. I'm glad it went well this morning , it's very unfortunate you have to do it , but I hope as shosh says it soon becomes second nature. Good luck today with the integration.


----------



## oliviarussian

So incredibly happy to see him home where he belongs


----------



## moggie14

Welcome home handsome! I hope things continue to go well for him xx


----------



## Jellypi3

great news!!


----------



## CarerQuie

Welcome home. Rafferty.xx


----------



## PetloverJo

So glad he is home. I hope he soon settles in and Lyra gets used to having him around again. Maybe being in his home environment might help him a great deal. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased the expression went well this morning. Maybe it was just too soon last night and he hadn't drunk enough with all the stress of coming home. 

I'm sure it will only be a few days before Lyra comes round. At the moment she probably thinks it's a strange cat downstairs because he smells so different. But he'll start to take on home again quickly.

I bought 3 boxes of Beaphar spot on calm yesterday and I'm happy to pop 1 in the post if you want it. Just PM me your address so it saves me hunting for it.

Does Rafferty remember where he is?


----------



## chillminx

Very pleased to hear the expressing was successful! :Singing:Singing and there was no night time leaking - excellent!! What a good boy Rafferty is, to be so co-operative with you. He seems to be settling back in very well considering he has been away such a long time, bless him. I hope Lyra soon accepts him again.


----------



## Soozi

Brilliant news that you were Ok expressing Rafferty this morning! I agree with HB if he was expressed last night there probably wasn't enough urine to express at bedtime being as cats normally go only about twice a day! Great news so far. I'm sure Lyra will be fine after a few days! So pleased the lovely boy is home at last!


----------



## jumbu

Not a happy bunny. @huckybuck I will pm you thank you!

Bladder expression no2 done and bath given. Why do wet cats always smell so disgusting?!


----------



## huckybuck

I can send you a pet remedy diffuser too if you want it?

Aww I think wet cats smell lovely.

But wet dogs...


----------



## Soozi

I can't believe Rafferty smells horrible! Lol! He's had a bath and has his bottom creamed?


----------



## sarahecp

jumbu said:


> View attachment 245077
> 
> 
> Not a happy bunny. @huckybuck I will pm you thank you!
> 
> Bladder expression no2 done and bath given. Why do wet cats always smell so disgusting?!


Aww poor Lyra, she'll come around soon.

Rafferty shouldn't smell disgusting if you've given him a bath, Ro smells lush when he's wet and gets out the bath.


----------



## jumbu

sarahecp said:


> Aww poor Lyra, she'll come around soon.
> 
> Rafferty shouldn't smell disgusting if you've given him a bath, Ro smells lush when he's wet and gets out the bath.


I think it's the leaky wee. He is still all soggy as he is scared of the hair dryer (always has been).


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> I can't believe Rafferty smells horrible! Lol! He's had a bath and has his bottom creamed?


Creamed? No cleaned yes. He's just leaked wee on the sofa cushion and is gone right through...ideas for getting it out?


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> I think it's the leaky wee. He is still all soggy as he is scared of the hair dryer (always has been).[/QUOTE


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> Creamed? No cleaned yes. He's just leaked wee on the sofa cushion and is gone right through...ideas for getting it out?


Just a joke about creamed! Perhaps you could smear some Vaseline on his rear end to act as a barrier against wee burn.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Just a joke about creamed! Perhaps you could smear some Vaseline on his rear end to act as a barrier against wee burn.


I figured


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> Creamed? No cleaned yes. He's just leaked wee on the sofa cushion and is gone right through...ideas for getting it out?


Biotex (washing soda crystals) is my favourite for getting were out of stuff…I've had lots of practice with Little H.


----------



## Soozi

While Rafferty is leaking you could perhaps buy a incontinance mattress protector which would be washable but plastic backed, it might be some protection for your furniture. I think they are really cheap too.


----------



## sarahecp

jumbu said:


> I think it's the leaky wee. He is still all soggy as he is scared of the hair dryer (always has been).


Ro doesn't like the hairdryer either so I won't use it on him. I keep towel drying and brush the fur backward and forward helps to dry their fur quicker. I keep him in one room and put the heating on in case he gets a chill, even in summer I put it on, just in case


----------



## jumbu

sarahecp said:


> Ro doesn't like the hairdryer either so I won't use it on him. I keep towel drying and brush the fur backward and forward helps to dry their fur quicker. I keep him in one room and put the heating on in case he gets a chill, even in summer I put it on, just in case


That's pretty much what we do. The fire goes on and everything.

Just been out and bought every calming product on the shelves at [email protected] does Lyra up. The living room smells unbelievably strongly of cat wee. It's simply him nothing else.  not sure what to do about it.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> While Rafferty is leaking you could perhaps buy a incontinance mattress protector which would be washable but plastic backed, it might be some protection for your furniture. I think they are really cheap too.


That's a good idea, thanks.


----------



## Citruspips

Awe I'm so pleased he's home. He's such a handsome boy and looks so pleased to be back where he belongs.x


----------



## huckybuck

Beaphar should arrive tomorrow along with some cystophan in case she won't take zylkene. My vet said it's fine to give even if they don't have cystitis - just use it for its calming purpose..it's very palatable and Grace will eat the capsule out of my hand with threats.

The diffuser shouldn't be too long either though may not be tomorrow.


----------



## jumbu

Well, we missed a lactulose dose as he refused it. Bad, bad move.cat with half. Solid poo hanging out his bum walking around crying followed by bleeding bum.  feeling very guilty. Dose topped up and he was cooperative that time. He's now under the sofa and refusing to come out. On the up side he remembered where his old litter tray was and went straight there.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Lactulose tastes sweet and most cats hate it. Have you tried mixing it with something tastier?


----------



## silvi

@jumbu the mattress protector sounds like a great idea, but if it doesn't work, I have a similar suggestion:
When we had new puppies in the house, we used to buy packets of large Tena bed pads. We would drape them across the sofa, soft side up, and then cover this with a large throw and tuck it in.
A bit expensive, but only the throws needed washing if there was an 'accident' as the pads were thrown away.
Don't know if this would work with Rafferty and his leaking, but it would prevent you having to constantly clean the sofa and the pads do soak up the smell as well.


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Lactulose tastes sweet and most cats hate it. Have you tried mixing it with something tastier?


Not yet, any suggestions? At the moment it's just a case of using a syringe


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Something smelly and tasty. Tuna?


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Something smelly and tasty. Tuna?


Will give it a go in 30 mins of so. He's on 3ml 3 times a day


----------



## ab1g41l

Glad Rafferty is at home now. Hope you get through the teething problems without too much stress


----------



## Soozi

I was thinking something like this? you could cut the valance off if you wanted to...http://www.homescapesonline.com/waterproof-terry-towelling-mattress-protector.html


----------



## huckybuck

Oh dear. This happy homecoming does sound very stressful and unhappy. 

I really hope it's just early days.

I pray it won't be long before you can say you are happy that he's home!


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu - it's possible Rafferty smells strongly of urine because when he leaks he is lying in the urine. I would give him vet bed to lie on, as moisture goes straight through it leaving the top dry to lie on. Underneath the vet bed put incontinence bed pads to soak up any fluids. These can then be disposed of several times a day to minimise smells.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Readi-Dis...-Box-of-100-/111617418592?hash=item19fceaa560

It is worth buying a roll of vet bed, it'll be cheaper that way, as you will be using a lot of it around the house, anywhere he is likely to lie. Wash the vet bed every day, it launders well and dries very quickly.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mink-Vet-...een-Backing-/291533826183?hash=item43e0c52887

There is a heck of a lot for you to adjust to, and I imagine if feels rather overwhelming at present, with such a big learning curve. I do sympathise with you, and with dear Rafferty for his predicament.

I think now it is a matter of identifying the best ways of doing things, and then establishing a routine you're comfortable with. That's easier said than done I know, but I feel sure you will get there, you sound determined to make it work, and I really do feel things will be OK


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> Oh dear. This happy homecoming does sound very stressful and unhappy.
> 
> I really hope it's just early days.
> 
> I pray it won't be long before you can say you are happy that he's home!


We already are. It's so heartbreaking as he knows exactly where he is and is so confused that we aren't following normal routines. There's a new normal to get used to now.


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> @jumbu - it's possible Rafferty smells strongly of urine because when he leaks he is lying in the urine. I would give him vet bed to lie on, as moisture goes straight through it leaving the top dry to lie on. Underneath the vet bed put incontinence bed pads to soak up any fluids. These can then be disposed of several times a day to minimise smells.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Readi-Dis...-Box-of-100-/111617418592?hash=item19fceaa560
> 
> It is worth buying a roll of vet bed, it'll be cheaper that way, as you will be using a lot of it around the house, anywhere he is likely to lie. Wash the vet bed every day, it launders well and dries very quickly.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mink-Vet-...een-Backing-/291533826183?hash=item43e0c52887
> 
> There is a heck of a lot for you to adjust to, and I imagine if feels rather overwhelming at present, with such a big learning curve. I do sympathise with you, and with dear Rafferty for his predicament.
> 
> I think now it is a matter of identifying the best ways of doing things, and then establishing a routine you're comfortable with. That's easier said than done I know, but I feel sure you will get there, you sound determined to make it work, and I really do feel things will be OK


Thanks for the suggestion. It is and we already are.

He's already developing sore legs so we've vasalined and sudocremed him up.


----------



## jumbu

Poo incident number 2 at 2:10 am. Very smelly liquid poo everywhere and yet unable to poo still (solid sticky poo hanging out). His bum is then very sore and swollen looking witha little bleeding. He is crying desperately because he's away from us and shut in a crate but there is no alternative. He is also growling when we clean his bum because it's sore. Had meant to do a bladder expression as we were up but didn't want to put him through it. Lyra is terrified and not at all herself because downstairs has a howling cat and smells of poo. Feliway is plugged in, spot on (bought a pack today as she was so freaked out) is on, Feliway spray is sprayed around. 

Have mopped kitchen floor and done the third Rafferty bedding wash of the day. He was definitely treating us to an unusually good night last night. 

On a side note worst cold ever and trying to see the light :/ I only got up for cold medicine!


----------



## jumbu

No. 3 at 7:00.

No leaking urine in the night, although I think I would prefer that. He still has a bit of poo trying to get out.


----------



## wind1

Oh dear, this all sounds very stressful for you, and Rafferty. I really hope things calm down for you and become easier.


----------



## jumbu

Good practise for the small human?


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry this is such a trial, poor boy and poor you. Of all places, cats hate having their back end messed about with and they hate feeling vulnerable. Hope things start to get better soon plus you feel better too xx​


----------



## Susan M

Oh Rafferty  So sorry you're having such a tricky time of his homecoming, I hope things settle down and his toiletting will improve, Lyra will adjust hopefully xx


----------



## Soozi

Awwww poor Rafferty I feel sure that with time things will improve and when Lyra decides she's ok with her brother again things will settle down more, its very early days. The cleaning up of Rafferty will as others have said become routine in time with having all the right things to make it easier on you and him.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Awwww poor Rafferty I feel sure that with time things will improve and when Lyra decides she's ok with her brother again things will settle down more, its very early days. The cleaning up of Rafferty will as others have said become routine in time with having all the right things to make it easier on you and him.


I hope so, poo incident number 4 just occurred.


----------



## Pear

I would second the use of vet bed it dries very quickly.
I remember reading that kitty is on a laxative from the vets, have you considered adding in pumpkin to his food. It is a natural laxative which might give his body that extra assistance it makes the toilets softer also. 

With ferrets i add a tea spoon, so maybe a desert spoon mixed into his food twice a day to start with. Being completely natural it won't impact on his meds, you can buy 100% unsweetened pumpkin from a large tesco extra in the american section.

All the best and lots of love x


----------



## jumbu

Pear said:


> I would second the use of vet bed it dries very quickly.
> I remember reading that kitty is on a laxative from the vets, have you considered adding in pumpkin to his food. It is a natural laxative which might give his body that extra assistance it makes the toilets softer also.
> 
> With ferrets i add a tea spoon, so maybe a desert spoon mixed into his food twice a day to start with. Being completely natural it won't impact on his meds, you can buy 100% unsweetened pumpkin from a large tesco extra in the american section.
> 
> All the best and lots of love x


Sorry I should say we are already using vetbed.


----------



## Pear

I was thinking for your sofa, on my bed we use a sheet which is a terry towel material with plastic underneath as my dogs were re homed later and sometimes have accidents.


----------



## Pear

Or maybe even puppy pads with a pretty blanket over the top. You can get 300 puppy pads on amazon for around £29 which is the cheapest i have seen.


----------



## jumbu

Pear said:


> Or maybe even puppy pads with a pretty blanket over the top. You can get 300 puppy pads on amazon for around £29 which is the cheapest i have seen.


Thanks we have a box. It goes incontinence pads, old towl, blanket (liquid goes straight through).

Really appreciate the suggestions and hope I don't seem like I'm putting them down.


----------



## Pear

That's okay lovely no offence taken in the slightest, just a stream of ideas just as they pop into my head. I spend a fair amount of time around incontinent animals at the vets its my job to change the beds and put the laundry so i can appreciate how difficult it must be from a domestic perspective so think nothing of it no one is expecting you to be all sweetness and light. ♡


----------



## jumbu

Pear said:


> That's okay lovely no offence taken in the slightest, just a stream of ideas just as they pop into my head. I spend a fair amount of time around incontinent animals at the vets its my job to change the beds and put the laundry so i can appreciate how difficult it must be from a domestic perspective so think nothing of it no one is expecting you to be all sweetness and light. ♡


Thanks it is really helpful.

We just need to find a way to deal with the fecal incontinence now. I have no idea how...


----------



## jumbu

Well that was another broken night. He didn't leak and although massively complained and got very mouthy I managed a good bladder express. Unfortunatly poo everywhere but he has yet to actually poo properly. I'm not sure he actually can :/

The vet said he would need repeated enemas under sedation 4-6 times a year but that he should poo every day or every other day. Bum is still bleeding and he is clearly very sore and constantly leaking poo.

Sorry for the slight tmi


----------



## jumbu

Just hissed at OH because he moved a towel.  

Not a good start to the day.


----------



## Jenny1966

I really do feel for you ((hugs)) I have no words of advice, but am amazed at how you are coping xx


----------



## AmsMam

Poor Rafferty. I have to admit I have no idea how I would have coped if Ams had been this badly hurt, so I think you're doing really well in the circumstances. Really hope he regains some control of his poo soon.


----------



## chillminx

If he is leaking poo does that mean his stools are quite loose? If so it might be worth trying a bit of pumpkin in his food as someone suggested earlier.
But I would go very carefully though, and only add half of a flat teaspoonful to one meal and wait for the result. In Rafferty's case a very delicate balance is what is necessary I feel.


----------



## idris

What is the reason for his bum bleeding ? Im sorry if I've missed the reason for it . Is it because he is so sore? Or because he has burst a blood vessel when he was constipated, or that his digestive tract is very very irritated.??? Is he pooping at the moment just like a gravity feed with absolutely no controll over when. If so is there any pattern to when he has bowel movement. This may take a bit of time to establish. I've just seen you tube clip of a Japanese man putting a new born babies nappy on a cat. If you could establish if there is any pattern that could be useful. Also it's known that different foods result in a reduction of smelly side of poops . Raw fed cats poop is considerably less smelly and firmer than tinned or dry fed cats poop. Which brings me back to the opening thought the reason for his bleeding bum. Obviously firming up is a problem if it's irritated bowls or busted vessels. Just thinking out loud x


----------



## chillminx

@idris - I don't know if I'm right or not, but I had thought the reason his bottom is sore and bleeding is because he had poo around it all the time, jumbu mentioned the poor fellow had poo hanging out which he couldn't pass. Having poo around the anus all the time can cause a 'scalded' anus, and with the skin being wet constantly it can easily break and bleed. However you're right, he could have broken a blood vessel in the rectum when straining to pass poo.

Jumbu has been trying to keep his bottom clean, but because it is so sore poor Rafferty is finding it very painful!  It would be similar to having a scalded bottom from diarrhoea and we all know how agonising that can be to wipe when your bottom is sore from diarrhoea.

You're right that the poop of raw fed cats is firmer and drier, as well as less smelly.  My concern would be it might be harder for him to pass as he has nerve damage so his bowel may not be so responsive, and as a result he could end up very constipated. My thoughts were that his stools may need to be firmer but _bulkier _in order to stimulate the bowel to work_. _I am basing this on what happens in humans when their bowel is not as responsive, due to surgery on the bowel in their case.

But like you I am thinking out loud  Sharing our ideas might hopefully result in us coming up with something helpful for jumbu to try.


----------



## huckybuck

If he was pooing fairly normally at the vets and it was under control I'm wondering has there been a change in his diet from what he was eating at the vets and what he's eating now? When Little H ate the frenzy I was given some high fibre dry food to help him pass it. Perhaps something like that could help him?

If he is eating anything different to what he had at the vets or the amount of food is different, the lactulose may need to be adjusted accordingly??

I hope his bowel movements settle again and his sore bottom gets better.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> If he was pooing fairly normally at the vets and it was under control I'm wondering has there been a change in his diet from what he was eating at the vets and what he's eating now? When Little H ate the frenzy I was given some high fibre dry food to help him pass it. Perhaps something like that could help him?
> 
> If he is eating anything different to what he had at the vets or the amount of food is different, the lactulose may need to be adjusted accordingly??
> 
> I hope his bowel movements settle again and his sore bottom gets better.


He was leaking poo slightly every time we saw him at the vets. They said he'd been having trouble but we didn't realuse the extent


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just more thinking out loud here, if he was pooing quite normally at the vets could it just be the upheaval/stress of coming back home again has caused a runny bum? Stress can often give humans the dire rear so maybe cats too. It's still early days in terms of him being home so it could be that once he settles back in properly it will get better, fingers crossed


----------



## huckybuck

Maybe it's a case of having to find the right dosage of lactulose for him then..though I would have thought the vets would have worked out his optimum dosage before sending him home?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

If the skin around his bottom is sore then ask the vet about Isaderm (formerly Fuciderm). It's great for inflamed skin and can really calm it down and make it more comfortable.

What happened with the stud pants? Were they an option in the end or not really? Do all of them provide a hole to poo through?

Unfortunately with some of these kitties they have to be maintained with slightly softer poo as the lesser of two evils compared to constipation.


----------



## jumbu

They have and he's on it. 3ml 3x a day is the best they could get him.

Sorry for the brief answers we are out atm and I'm on mobile


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> If the skin around his bottom is sore then ask the vet about Isaderm (formerly Fuciderm). It's great for inflamed skin and can really calm it down and make it more comfortable.
> 
> What happened with the stud pants? Were they an option in the end or not really? Do all of them provide a hole to poo through?
> 
> Unfortunately with some of these kitties they have to be maintained with slightly softer poo as the lesser of two evils compared to constipation.


This is pretty much what the vet said  they are worried about him developing megacolon (?) if he gets constipated.

Stud pants aren't needed for the urine but the diapers are for the poo. Unfortunatly he hates them and hides and growls lots if he sees them (not even when they go on).

We'll ask the vet about isaderm.


----------



## jumbu

JaimeandBree said:


> Just more thinking out loud here, if he was pooing quite normally at the vets could it just be the upheaval/stress of coming back home again has caused a runny bum? Stress can often give humans the dire rear so maybe cats too. It's still early days in terms of him being home so it could be that once he settles back in properly it will get better, fingers crossed


Perhaps, but the vets did say he'd been having issues.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> If he was pooing fairly normally at the vets and it was under control I'm wondering has there been a change in his diet from what he was eating at the vets and what he's eating now? When Little H ate the frenzy I was given some high fibre dry food to help him pass it. Perhaps something like that could help him?
> 
> If he is eating anything different to what he had at the vets or the amount of food is different, the lactulose may need to be adjusted accordingly??
> 
> I hope his bowel movements settle again and his sore bottom gets better.





chillminx said:


> @idris - I don't know if I'm right or not, but I had thought the reason his bottom is sore and bleeding is because he had poo around it all the time, jumbu mentioned the poor fellow had poo hanging out which he couldn't pass. Having poo around the anus all the time can cause a 'scalded' anus, and with the skin being wet constantly it can easily break and bleed. However you're right, he could have broken a blood vessel in the rectum when straining to pass poo.
> 
> Jumbu has been trying to keep his bottom clean, but because it is so sore poor Rafferty is finding it very painful!  It would be similar to having a scalded bottom from diarrhoea and we all know how agonising that can be to wipe when your bottom is sore from diarrhoea.
> 
> You're right that the poop of raw fed cats is firmer and drier, as well as less smelly.  My concern would be it might be harder for him to pass as he has nerve damage so his bowel may not be so responsive, and as a result he could end up very constipated. My thoughts were that his stools may need to be firmer but _bulkier _in order to stimulate the bowel to work_. _I am basing this on what happens in humans when their bowel is not as responsive, due to surgery on the bowel in their case.
> 
> But like you I am thinking out loud  Sharing our ideas might hopefully result in us coming up with something helpful for jumbu to try.


 Ours are a mix of wet (butchers classic) and raw. Rafferty has just been having the butchers at the moment although dos get a couple of scraps last night in addition to some tuna to persuade him lactulose is good...


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> If he is leaking poo does that mean his stools are quite loose? If so it might be worth trying a bit of pumpkin in his food as someone suggested earlier.
> But I would go very carefully though, and only add half of a flat teaspoonful to one meal and wait for the result. In Rafferty's case a very delicate balance is what is necessary I feel.


He has a sticky solid stool that is coated in slimy oozy liquid poo.


----------



## jumbu

Home again and decided to bring him outside so we could air the house: no fear of him getting very far in his current state.

He's enjoying seeing Buster and lazing in the sun. Outside he can get poo anywhere so all is good.


----------



## Soozi

Amongst all the negatives this is one huge postive! he looks so lovely and very relaxed!


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Amongst all the negatives this is one huge postive! he looks so lovely and very relaxed!


I know. It is partly what makes everything so difficult. As soon as he is out of the crate he is so happy but he will need daytime crating for the rest of his life unless having supervised outside/ everything being coated in plastic


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> I know. It is partly what makes everything so difficult. As soon as he is out of the crate he is so happy but he will need daytime crating for the rest of his life unless having supervised outside/ everything being coated in plastic


I'm trying to look at the positives for Rafferty...A day at a time.


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu - Interesting that he has solid poo, but is leaking liquid poo as that sounds like constipation overflow. I am wondering if his stool needs to be softer than it is. To make it softer add a little fibre, as well as using the lactulose. Also, keep his fluid levels up as lactulose is an osmotic laxative (draws water into the faeces to make them softer), to prevent other organs becoming short of fluids.

Did the vet mention a drug called cisapride, which assists neuromuscular control of contractions in the colon and can safely be given to cats long term?


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> @jumbu - Interesting that he has solid poo, but is leaking liquid poo as that sounds like constipation overflow. I am wondering if his stool needs to be softer than it is. To make it softer add a little fibre, as well as using the lactulose. Also, keep his fluid levels up as lactulose is an osmotic laxative (draws water into the faeces to make them softer), to prevent other organs becoming short of fluids.
> 
> Did the vet mention a drug called cisapride, which assists neuromuscular control of contractions in the colon and can safely be given to cats long term?


No they didn't. We will have to look into it.


----------



## jumbu

More positive relaxing 

Please excuse the background poo.


----------



## jumbu

Annd I've just watched him eat his poo (with chewing) and get it smeared around his face... Yummy? Actually made me heave a little but he doesn't seem to mind...


----------



## jumbu

He pooed! Most in the litter tray (though he also covered himself and the crate). He didn't manage to pass all of it and we've upped the lactulose to 4ml.

I managed to manually remove a bit from his bum after which he went to the litter tray squatted and just cried and cried  aiming to see the vet this pm and speak to fitzpatrick.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> He pooed! Most in the litter tray (though he also covered himself and the crate). He didn't manage to pass all of it and we've upped the lactulose to 4ml.
> 
> I managed to manually remove a bit from his bum after which he went to the litter tray squatted and just cried and cried  aiming to see the vet this pm and speak to fitzpatrick.


Really positive that he has gone to the tray. Must be awful to have such a sore bum though  hope your vet and fitzpatrick's can help


----------



## PetloverJo

Bless him and you. xxx

I hope the vet and fitzpatticks can help.


----------



## huckybuck

So glad he's pooed and used his tray...he's such a good boy. How is he managing to get it all over himself though???
Hopefully the right dosage of lactulose can be achieved for him.


----------



## chillminx

Well done Rafferty! What a good fellow he is, he is trying so hard to do the right thing, bless him!  I wonder if his balance is not so good and he maybe sat back on the poo as he was doing it, and so got it all over his rear end. It must be so upsetting for him. It will be easier for him if his poo is softer and he is not having to strain so much. 

Having such a sore bottom must be agony for him. Terrible!  I do hope you can get some Isaderm ointment today, as Shosh recommended.


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> Well done Rafferty! What a good fellow he is, he is trying so hard to do the right thing, bless him!  I wonder if his balance is not so good and he maybe sat back on the poo as he was doing it, and so got it all over his rear end. It must be so upsetting for him. It will be easier for him if his poo is softer and he is not having to strain so much.
> 
> Having such a sore bottom must be agony for him. Terrible!  I do hope you can get some Isaderm ointment today, as Shosh recommended.


It's not balance its more it doesn't fully come out. I'll save you the visual but let's just say he's been mid-poo for 3 days...


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Poor Raffety I hope things settle down for him and you.


----------



## Soozi

For Rafferty to go in his tray shows he is getting the sensation to go but obviously the poo might still bit a bit hard and he hasn't got the strength to push, the fact that he has a very sore bottom won't be helping the poor little man. When do you see the Vet?


----------



## carly87

Please please please add pumpkin to this poor boy's food! Will make such a difference and enable him to poo without the mess and the straining and the pain.


----------



## jumbu

Spoke to fitzpatrick dose is up to 5ml x2 and 3mlx1, enema happening tonight. Will speak to vet about diet (yes I know vets aren't dieticians) but we need to figure if keeping to a minimum or bulking is better.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> For Rafferty to go in his tray shows he is getting the sensation to go but obviously the poo might still bit a bit hard and he hasn't got the strength to push, the fact that he has a very sore bottom won't be helping the poor little man. When do you see the Vet?


4:45


----------



## jumbu

Enema given (miralax) sudocreme advised for bum.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> Enema given (micralax) sudocreme advised for bum.


So is he constipated, do they think? Not fan of Sudocrem personally but hopefully it helps to settle his bottom!


----------



## Vanessa131

I hope his bottom is feeling better soon.


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> So is he constipated, do they think? Not fan of Sudocrem personally but hopefully it helps to settle his bottom!


Yes they do. But they also think he is partially fecally incontinent and that it is unlikely to ever change.

Enroute to the vets he was so terrified (cars and road sounds) that he managed to dislodge a big chunk but it was 'big' in relative terms.

He cried all night again, the poor thing.

I ended up so frustrated at the vets as people kept saying what a beautiful boy he was and asking about him 

The vet just carried him through the waiting room over her shoulder and he was totally chilled out.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Bless him. Must be so hard for him to be getting in such a state and for you to watch your boy in this mess. Did vet say anything about diet?


----------



## jumbu

daisysmama said:


> Bless him. Must be so hard for him to be getting in such a state and for you to watch your boy in this mess. Did vet say anything about diet?


Add nothing and take away nothing as we have to get everything stable first. She wondered (as did fitzpatrick) if it was the car journeys doing it


----------



## jumbu

The waiting room was full of dogs too!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> The waiting room was full of dogs too!


 that's not great then. My vet has separate waiting areas for cats and dogs


----------



## jumbu

daisysmama said:


> that's not great then. My vet has separate waiting areas for cats and dogs


It's a tiny practice. He was totally fine


----------



## jumbu

He's now giving me death glares through the cage bars with an inch long poo (which OH will need to remove in a few minutes) attached and poo all over his chin. It's rather hard to take him seriously.

Finding solace in very dark humour these days. 

On the up side an inch long poo is loads!


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh Bless him! :Cat


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu, it's very good you're managing to keep hold of your sense of humour hun, as I'm sure it is helping you cope during this difficult time. I understand if you were to allow yourself to get depressed by everything that's happening, there's a risk of losing hope.

Poor Rafferty is really going through it, and every update I read I get a lump of sympathy in my throat for him and for you and your OH. Awful that Rafferty is eating his own poo in an effort to try and keep his bottom clean. I do hope the increased dose of lactulose will make it easier for him to pass stools. And I hope the sudocrem works!


----------



## smiler84

I've got nothing practical to add here but just wanted to say I've been following rafferty's story and I really admire you for your patience and efforts with him. Whatever the future holds for him, you should be proud of yourself - you've done so much for him and many wouldn't.


----------



## Paddypaws

smiler84 said:


> I've got nothing practical to add here but just wanted to say I've been following rafferty's story and I really admire you for your patience and efforts with him. Whatever the future holds for him, you should be proud of yourself - you've done so much for him and many wouldn't.


I totally agree with this. I am following your thread closely and with utmost sympathy.
xx


----------



## jumbu

We have 2 very tiny wees in the litter tray (pebble size clumps of oko) and dire rear. Laxatives finally kicked in but he seems unaware of it. The wee might just be leakage while he was straining to poo in the night. 

None of the poo was in the litter tray but hey he's unclogged and weeing a (really little) bit by himself... That's something, right?

Lyra, driven by hunger, came right up to him and they got as far as sniffing noses before she hissed and ran away... Progress? 

Slightly more hopeful today


----------



## huckybuck

You don't know how pleased I am to read this. Well done beautiful boy!!! Big kisses from the HBs xx

Did he still cry last night?


----------



## Soozi

Really pleased with the news! it's not yet a week and I'm sure things will settle down and hopefully Rafferty will continue to recover slowly! There will be some light at the end of the tunnel I'm sure! So far I think he's done really well and as soon as Lyra is back to her normal self all will feel calmer.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> You don't know how pleased I am to read this. Well done beautiful boy!!! Big kisses from the HBs xx
> 
> Did he still cry last night?


For about 3 hours then crashed out. Oh checked on him at 1:30am and he was just totally crashed out.

Edit: had to go and teach before I finished

I think it was the combination of medication that did it, he was pretty miserable this morning post wake up.


----------



## jumbu

Chilling with the rabbit


----------



## jumbu

Because of this (vbed etc already in wash due to poo overload) and this (warningoo thumbnail)


----------



## bluecordelia

Sorry not been around as builder mess.
so glad he is home. 
please use Vaseline on his legs and also anus to help the poo out. I used anusol on blue when she was bad with a bleeding swollen anus. I don't recommend sudocrem to some mums as it has a bleaching agent to make it so white. 

sounds like a mixture of constipation n overflow. Overflow is liquid foul smelling and leaks around a bung of poo in the way. I guess he might be holding as its sore...babies do it. Plenty of water is vital for a soft poo. Its easy to say but i remember the awful smell and need to clean up every time i came home. I don't know what others think but a raw diet could help. 

i lifted rugs and put thin blankets on top of my bed. How about a cheap shower curtain to protect larger areas. Aqueous cream is also ok to use on cats...cheap.

i wish you all well and after blues pooey bum n ivs skin i know how dire and alone it can seem. Please take tiny steps. Xxx


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Sorry not been around as builder mess.
> so glad he is home.
> please use Vaseline on his legs and also anus to help the poo out. I used anusol on blue when she was bad with a bleeding swollen anus. I don't recommend sudocrem to some mums as it has a bleaching agent to make it so white.
> 
> sounds like a mixture of constipation n overflow. Overflow is liquid foul smelling and leaks around a bung of poo in the way. I guess he might be holding as its sore...babies do it. Plenty of water is vital for a soft poo. Its easy to say but i remember the awful smell and need to clean up every time i came home. I don't know what others think but a raw diet could help.
> 
> i lifted rugs and put thin blankets on top of my bed. How about a cheap shower curtain to protect larger areas. Aqueous cream is also ok to use on cats...cheap.
> 
> i wish you all well and after blues pooey bum n ivs skin i know how dire and alone it can seem. Please take tiny steps. Xxx


Sudocreme is currently working wonders so going to stick with it. Poo is out now he's just leaking and we have to prevent him getting bunged up again.

Newest symptom is projectile vomiting. Not sure if he did this before or not going to check with vet.


----------



## bluecordelia

That's great about the sudocreme. Is it coming out a distance very fierce or just a sudden heave with no warning??
I wonder if Rafferty has a stump of poo in his bowel? Loose soft poo with some form is needed. 

I am trying to work out from the little poop shot what is going on. Is that just smearing on a towel or is there some odd white colour....I spend loads of my time looking at dirty nappies so I must be a PF poo expert x


----------



## Susan M

Bless him, and you for doing so well dealing with this. Pleased to hear some steps in the right direction have been made recently


----------



## jumbu

Don't think there's so much poo stuck as his bum is pretty 'normal' looking just sore. He is no longer vomiting so that's a mystery.

His bladder is now very difficult to express and he is growling lots. Today he growled at me because I went near him and he knew it was coming. Going to speak to the vets again. He is still crying most of the night and any time he's in his crate. 

On the upside he isn't leaking urine or poo atm and snuck up into or room and went to sleep on his barrel. We heard him purr for the first time since coming home.


----------



## bluecordelia

For me the first purr with Iv was great.

Keep blobbing sudocreme on..Blue got through loads as her bot looked really sore and swollen.

Rafferty may be picking up on any anxiety...I was a bag of nerves with Ivans eye cream and he just knew what was coming. For every good application we had a few crap ones. It is more important to express his bladder than apply eye cream. I will you on as before you know it a chunk of time will pass and you have got through. Could he sleep in your room on a towel??? I had some old duvet covers and put a towel on top as Blue sucked my ear when she was bad with her bot. Its not great but he might settle. 

Lots of love to you and Raff xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> For me the first purr with Iv was great.
> 
> Keep blobbing sudocreme on..Blue got through loads as her bot looked really sore and swollen.
> 
> Rafferty may be picking up on any anxiety...I was a bag of nerves with Ivans eye cream and he just knew what was coming. For every good application we had a few crap ones. It is more important to express his bladder than apply eye cream. I will you on as before you know it a chunk of time will pass and you have got through. Could he sleep in your room on a towel??? I had some old duvet covers and put a towel on top as Blue sucked my ear when she was bad with her bot. Its not great but he might settle.
> 
> Lots of love to you and Raff xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you.

It isn't anxiety. The vet couldn't fully express him yesterday when we took him in he strains all the time but hasn't produced more than a couple of drops then becomes distressed. I think his pelvis is still cause inG him pain and the bladder expression isn't helping. This is not a positive change but something that was the case since a week or so post op. He seems to fluctuate all the time. He leaked all night (even straight after expression) and was miserable and crying again. As with the weeing fitzpatrick had said that he fluctuates and the lack of predictability is the problem.

It's so tempting to just bring him up to bed for a smelly night but it simply isn't safe to do so because of the risk to baby  he wouldn't stay on the towel and should officially be on cage rest for his broken knee.

Lyra still won't go near him and is totally starved of attention at the moment. She gets a good play at bedtime and a snuggle in bed. She actually got on my lap last nigh and snuggled she has never been a lapcat.
She only comes down if there is food (even then turns her nose up) or to run (and I do mean run) to the litter tray and the. Pegs it back upstairs.

He is still having issues with overflow but a lactulose dose of 5ml 4ml and 5ml seems to help. It does seem like ever so much. He hates it with a passion but miralax can't be used long term. Adding water or changing food simply won't cut it.

He is currently having 3-4 vets trips a week for total expression and will need a minimum of 4-6 enemas under GA a year. He is terrified of car journeys quite understandably.

I feel terrible for him. We had a very long cry at the vets yesterday - they were absolutely heaving but found us space and time thankfully. Once at the vets he is pretty much fine and was playing with the nurses.
Edit:
Fairly heartbreaking return home from work. Poo all over himself (sticky greenish black) and had clearly leaked all day. Took him outside and expressed a bit by myself but he is still leaking like a tap. He's a bit happier now he's out but no chance of letting him out anywhere other than our tiny kylitchen toay.


----------



## jumbu

Just to top it off pet plan will not cover vet fees for expressing him or if we go away for any reason other than being in hospital.


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh dear, It can't be easy for you and poor Rafferty. I know the feeling when Petplan won't cover things, Popcorn has a lot of bits excluded on our policy and it does cost us. I'm glad he was playing with the nurses tho and is a bit happier now he's home!


----------



## Soozi

Awww poor Rafferty once he's cleaned up he will feel a lot better and settle hopefully now he's home. I didn't have insurance for my last girl and the vet bills were horrendous but what can you do. how is his bottom now with the sudocrem?


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Awww poor Rafferty once he's cleaned up he will feel a lot better and settle hopefully now he's home. I didn't have insurance for my last girl and the vet bills were horrendous but what can you do. how is his bottom now with the sudocrem?


His bottom is fine now, red but much better.

Problem is there will be times we have it go away and we can't afford £60 per day. Obviously with a baby we will go away. I don't know what to do. waiting on a call back from fitz. In the hope that they can convince pp.


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> His bottom is fine now, red but much better.
> 
> Problem is there will be times we have it go away and we can't afford £60 per day. Obviously with a baby we will go away. I don't know what to do. waiting on a call back from fitz. In the hope that they can convince pp.


What about asking one of the nurses if they will cat sit for you? They always need the extra money (I pay the going rate of a cattery) and you have the added bonus of them looking after the house as well? With all your visits I'm sure you've got to know the nurses really well.

Do your vets charge £60 a day boarding? That seems pretty steep.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> What about asking one of the nurses if they will cat sit for you? They always need the extra money (I pay the going rate of a cattery) and you have the added bonus of them looking after the house as well? With all your visits I'm sure you've got to know the nurses really well.
> 
> Do your vets charge £60 a day boarding? That seems pretty steep.


Yes. They don't ever board this is an exception for Rafferty and nobody can . His requirements would actually mean they couldn't go to work

The only reason we are able to express him is that as teachers we 'can' get home at 4/4:30


----------



## huckybuck

Emma (our vet nurse cat sitter) manages to pop home in her lunch hour to feed my lot, then she is there before and after here shift too.

Does Rafferty need someone at home full time?

How are you coping with work? I didn't realise you'd had to take time off.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> Emma (our vet nurse cat sitter) manages to pop home in her lunch hour to feed my lot, then she is there before and after here shift too.
> 
> Does Rafferty need someone at home full time?
> 
> How are you coping with work? I didn't realise you'd had to take time off.


We don't have time off (it's basically impossible as a teacher). Basically I've been terrible at my job and a lot of kids have received some pretty poor lessons.

I've been arriving late and leaving early to do the expressing. We do him at 5:45am 4:45pm and usually around 10:30pm It isn't really enough. He gets lactulose at the same time and usually I do 3-4 bedding changes a day. If you picture a half cup of water that's about what leaks and the. The poo is kind of everywhere. I did the first human laundry Since he's been home last night...


----------



## Susan M

I can't believe Petplan won't cover that 
I just wanted to say you're doing an amazing job with Rafferty, the strength you have to do all of these things for your little boy is wonderful, it makes what I'm dealing with with Belle seem like nothing and I've struggled with that.
Sending hugs, I hope things get a little better soon xx


----------



## Soozi

Awww Jumbu why am I getting bad vibes!?  I'm sure it's all a lot of work and stress but keep hold of the thought that Rafferty might come through this and he so deserves the chance to recover. I hope something can be sorted with the insurance that would be a load off your mind.


----------



## jumbu

He's had a really good day today in terms of wandering around the house and being outside. He refused to cooperate with the expression so I managed a tiny amount and then he has leaked like a tap since.

We are now 100% sure he has no idea that he is pooing. He snuck upstairs and left us a present (or 3) on our bed and on the barrell. It explains why he hasn't been pooing in the litter tray.


----------



## Soozi

That's brilliant news he really looks well considering! Has he been in his litter tray at all?


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> That's brilliant news he really looks well considering! Has he been in his litter tray at all?


You mean the good day? We've really enjoyed it although it is a bit bitter sweet.

The poo is very bad news although somewhat of a relief to finally know that he doesn't know.

No he hasn't. We think he can feel his bladder leaking onto his legs and so figures out he should stand in his litter tray and these are the clumps of wee we find. We all know how much oko swells with the slightest drop of liquid. The poo just seems to fall out everywhere and he then gets distressed. The dosage of lactulose seems as good as it gets now though. He is refusing this too.


----------



## Soozi

Oh dear poo on the bed! Can you keep the doors closed of the rooms you don't want him to have accidents in? Yes I did mean about his good day! I expect it's a roller coaster ride with his condition poor boy.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Oh dear poo on the bed! Can you keep the doors closed of the rooms you don't want him to have accidents in? Yes I did mean about his good day! I expect it's a roller coaster ride with his condition poor boy.


It was so lovely. He's still crashed out on the armchair. It's the perfect suntrap. Lyra even sniffed at him.

It really is. We can and have been doing he knows how to open doors - just one of his many quirks!

I'm terrified of what pet plan are going to say. We have their ultimate cover (thankfully as he's now used about £9000 of it) and as we have a fair portion of debt really can't afford any treatment. I spoke to them today and the fact they won't cover his fees is really frightening. He needs expressing but it is impossible for us to continue and say we will never ever go away (namely when I go into labour and 2 upcoming weddings). We can't rehome as his vet bills will be extortionate and no insurance company would cover him. We need a very rich person with no children who would never ever go away. I wouldn't trust anyone else with him he's such a one person cat.

I'm desperately hoping there is a workaround.


----------



## Jenny1966

You are doing such a great job. I truly admire everything you are going through xx

This probably won't go down very well with everyone but I just hope and pray I'm never in the same position as you, as much as I love my two, and I do with all my heart, I'm not sure I could go through the torment that you are going through. I obviously would do as much as I could but I would be worrying about the quality of life both for my cat and my family  

Stay strong ((hugs))


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Jenny1966 said:


> You are doing such a great job. I truly admire everything you are going through xx
> 
> This probably won't go down very well with everyone but I just hope and pray I'm never in the same position as you, as much as I love my two, and I do with all my heart, I'm not sure I could go through the torment that you are going through. I obviously would do as much as I could but I would be worrying about the quality of life both for my cat and my family
> 
> Stay strong ((hugs))


This ⬆⬆⬆⬆

If I was trying to do what you're doing while running a house and two kids and trying to hold down a full-time job I think I would be a useless puddle of tears by now. Huge hugs to you for everything you are doing for Rafferty


----------



## jumbu

Jenny1966 said:


> You are doing such a great job. I truly admire everything you are going through xx
> 
> This probably won't go down very well with everyone but I just hope and pray I'm never in the same position as you, as much as I love my two, and I do with all my heart, I'm not sure I could go through the torment that you are going through. I obviously would do as much as I could but I would be worrying about the quality of life both for my cat and my family
> 
> Stay strong ((hugs))


I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

That last is our current thought. Sometimes I wish it were more clear cut.


----------



## JaimeandBree

If you are at the stage now where you are feeling like it might not be workable at home and rehoming might be an option IF you could find the right home, would it be worth putting the feelers out on here?

I know it wouldn't be easy to find a new home in the circumstances but if it's possible that over time and with the right management he could have a decent quality of life then it would be worth a shot. It wouldn't be the first time the power of PF has come to the rescue and there are some people out there who would take in a cat that needs long term management of a health condition. 

He does look like he had a nice day bless him he looks quite content in the pics.


----------



## jumbu

daisysmama said:


> This ⬆⬆⬆⬆
> 
> If I was trying to do what you're doing while running a house and two kids and trying to hold down a full-time job I think I would be a useless puddle of tears by now. Huge hugs to you for everything you are doing for Rafferty


Thank you. I'm a mess most of the time. I'm not sure I've ever cried so much.

He is my best friend.


----------



## smiler84

it's an impossible situation and one i hope I'm never in. all you can do is think about rafferty's quality of life (thinking longer term if this is the best he's going to get) and that of your family (especially given you're due to give birth soon). whatever the decision, noone can say that you haven't tried to give the little man the very best chance.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> Thank you. I'm a mess most of the time. I'm not sure I've ever cried so much.
> 
> He is my best friend.


You're bound to be hon. You're worrying about whether he's happy, whether he's suffering, whether you're doing the right thing, if Lyra is happy, sleepless nights cleaning him and his bedding, worrying about his insurance, worrying about care for him while you're in hospital, no doubt worrying about stress once baby arrives and whether you can split yourself between cat duties and baby duties. Everything that anybody else would worry about my love so it's no wonder you're upset.


----------



## jumbu

JaimeandBree said:


> If you are at the stage now where you are feeling like it might not be workable at home and rehoming might be an option IF you could find the right home, would it be worth putting the feelers out on here?
> 
> I know it wouldn't be easy to find a new home in the circumstances but if it's possible that over time and with the right management he could have a decent quality of life then it would be worth a shot. It wouldn't be the first time the power of PF has come to the rescue and there are some people out there who would take in a cat that needs long term management of a health condition.
> 
> He does look like he had a nice day bless him he looks quite content in the pics.


Whilst it may be worth looking into I think the quality of life is really important. If he won't let us or the vets express him we are very limited as he certainly won't let a stranger. It takes a minimum of 2 people due to his size. He bit OH today. He has never ever bitten anyone.

I can't bare the thought of rehomjng him and then someone else deciding to pts. If there is someone reading this who knows of somebody I would be happy for them to contact me.


----------



## jumbu

Major progress on the Lyra front as of 30 seconds ago...


----------



## bingolitle

I have been where you are! When BearBear had his incident, my husband was working from home otherwise we could never have managed and would have had to make the horrible decision. As it was, we were able to manage for two years with a hemi-paralysed cat. Fortunately, he did regain control over bladder and bowels, although he couldn't always make it to his tray as he couldn't move fast.

He had two enclosures made from plywood, approx 5x3 with waterproof floors and lots of bits of vetbed in case he fell over. One by our bed and one in the conservatory. we cut a big hole at ground level in the conservatory wall and fitted plastic so that he could see out from his downstairs "room". Every six hours the routine was strict, grab cat, put him in litter tray (he had to lie down) and rub the back of his thigh to get him to wee. Then breakfast. If he needed to go in the meantime, he would lean round the walls until he reached his low sided tray.

He developed his own way of talking to us - he trained us in what he wanted not the other way round - and we were his body slaves! He was a happy, cheerful cat to the day he left us and he taught me a lot about how to cope with what sh*t life sends us - which is coming in very handy right at the moment.

I do hope you can find a way to make this work for all of you, but whether your lovely boy is happy is the most important bit of all!

<<hugs>> to all of you!

Edited to add - BearBear did get very resentful of being expressed at one point - we decided he was probably bruised, which is why the regime of putting him in the tray and rubbing his leg developed. However, he did know when he was "going" so may not work for you.


----------



## JaimeandBree

jumbu said:


> Whilst it may be worth looking into I think the quality of life is really important. If he won't let us or the vets express him we are very limited as he certainly won't let a stranger. It takes a minimum of 2 people due to his size. He bit OH today. He has never ever bitten anyone.
> 
> I can't bare the thought of rehomjng him and then someone else deciding to pts. If there is someone reading this who knows of somebody I would be happy for them to contact me.


I agree quality of life is extremely important, you will know much better than me what the chances of him having a good enough quality of life are, I'm just kind of thinking out loud I guess trying to think what avenues could possibly be explored. I'm sure you've been thinking of everything you possibly can too, I do think the forum is great for that though as there is so much knowledge and experience here!

I suppose a lot of it comes down to whether he himself can learn to accept his condition and the bladder expression etc as it's probably still early days in that respect though obviously I'm no expert.

I do understand your feelings about rehoming him only for someone else to then make the decision to pts, I don't think you could ever guarantee that that wouldn't happen, if you did go down the rehoming route I think it would be finding a person who you trusted not to do that unless in the end in was the only right choice. Not easy I know.

I don't know of anyone myself but if any of the lovely members here do know of any possibilities I'm sure they will get in touch.

Like I say I really am just thinking out loud here in case there is anything that might help Rafferty. He's such a lovely boy and it's just too awful that this has happened to him, life really isn't fair.


----------



## jumbu

JaimeandBree said:


> I agree quality of life is extremely important, you will know much better than me what the chances of him having a good enough quality of life are, I'm just kind of thinking out loud I guess trying to think what avenues could possibly be explored. I'm sure you've been thinking of everything you possibly can too, I do think the forum is great for that though as there is so much knowledge and experience here!
> 
> I suppose a lot of it comes down to whether he himself can learn to accept his condition and the bladder expression etc as it's probably still early days in that respect though obviously I'm no expert.
> 
> I do understand your feelings about rehoming him only for someone else to then make the decision to pts, I don't think you could ever guarantee that that wouldn't happen, if you did go down the rehoming route I think it would be finding a person who you trusted not to do that unless in the end in was the only right choice. Not easy I know.
> 
> I don't know of anyone myself but if any of the lovely members here do know of any possibilities I'm sure they will get in touch.
> 
> Like I say I really am just thinking out loud here in case there is anything that might help Rafferty. He's such a lovely boy and it's just too awful that this has happened to him, life really isn't fair.


Thank you. I know it doesn't always seem like it but we are so so grateful for everyone's input.


----------



## jumbu

bingolitle said:


> I have been where you are! When BearBear had his incident, my husband was working from home otherwise we could never have managed and would have had to make the horrible decision. As it was, we were able to manage for two years with a hemi-paralysed cat. Fortunately, he did regain control over bladder and bowels, although he couldn't always make it to his tray as he couldn't move fast.
> 
> He had two enclosures made from plywood, approx 5x3 with waterproof floors and lots of bits of vetbed in case he fell over. One by our bed and one in the conservatory. we cut a big hole at ground level in the conservatory wall and fitted plastic so that he could see out from his downstairs "room". Every six hours the routine was strict, grab cat, put him in litter tray (he had to lie down) and rub the back of his thigh to get him to wee. Then breakfast. If he needed to go in the meantime, he would lean round the walls until he reached his low sided tray.
> 
> He developed his own way of talking to us - he trained us in what he wanted not the other way round - and we were his body slaves! He was a happy, cheerful cat to the day he left us and he taught me a lot about how to cope with what sh*t life sends us - which is coming in very handy right at the moment.
> 
> I do hope you can find a way to make this work for all of you, but whether your lovely boy is happy is the most important bit of all!
> 
> <<hugs>> to all of you!
> 
> Edited to add - BearBear did get very resentful of being expressed at one point - we decided he was probably bruised, which is why the regime of putting him in the tray and rubbing his leg developed. However, he did know when he was "going" so may not work for you.


Thank you. I think it's partially the confinement that is causing the issues. He has no real damage to ha legs ( you wouldn't believe how good his walking is now). It's interesting about the bruising - I was wondering if that was it.


----------



## Lilylass

Jenny1966 said:


> You are doing such a great job. I truly admire everything you are going through xx
> 
> This probably won't go down very well with everyone but I just hope and pray I'm never in the same position as you, as much as I love my two, and I do with all my heart, I'm not sure I could go through the torment that you are going through. I obviously would do as much as I could but I would be worrying about the quality of life both for my cat and my family
> 
> Stay strong ((hugs))


^^^^ absolutely this ...... I've been following Rafferty's progress but really couldn't think of anything useful to say / offer any advice.

My hat off to you & your OH - I couldn't do it .... much as I love them, there would just be no way. Neither of mine like being 'interfered' with - I managed 4 days of tablets with Archie recently and I don't know who was more traumatised - him or me- wormers are terrible and even putting on flea treatments are a nightmare. As for Mia, I can't manage any of those with her. Smudge had to have daily medication and he hated it - it got to the point, he wouldn't come near me even for a cuddle as he thought I was going to 'do' something else to him. I ended up saying to the vet we needed another option or ...... luckily we found a long acting injection that worked well for a good period of time.

For me, I hate to say, there would also be the time factor - weekdays are like a military operation as it is to get everyone walked, cleaned, fed and played with before and after work .... I just don't know how I could do it and provide enough attention for the others

(((hugs))) life really is so *$£%$ sometimes - that he's survived the accident, had and from all accounts healed well from the surgery to be left with this issue is just absolutely heartbreaking.

I'm so keeping my fingers crossed that there's a solution / he does start to recover some feeling - nerves do take ages to recover so please don't give up hope yet. I was told it would be around a year before my foot recovered feeling after surgery


----------



## jumbu

He just fell off the chair backwards rolypoly style. I've not mentioned it on the forum but I have said to a few people that we are pretty sure he has some kind of brain damage. He had a chipped tooth and a slight cut on his lip. He landed awkwardly on his broken knee and just lay that with this slack expression. Needless to say he's back in the crate now and if his walking is stil bad tomorrow we will take him for xrays. Positive thoughts please.


----------



## sarahecp

I'm not sure if you are in contact with Rafferty's breeder, she maybe able to help/advise on re-homing if this is something you really are considering. 

Or there are the breed clubs that are always willing to help and advise. MCBS and MCCC.

I can pm you the email address of Lynette at the MCBS who is secretary and also looks after the re-homing.


I'm really hoping it doesn't have to come to you having to rehome Rafferty and there is a chance that he will improve, given time.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Bless him, poor little kitty  It would be good if someone could take him who has an outdoor cat run, doesn't need to be huge, but one which could have a concrete floor, for example, where he could be kept most of the time, and could be just hosed down. Could you build a cat run like that? Even just a 6 x 6 ft cat run with a perch or two could be useful for him, so he could at least roam freely around in there and poo could just be hosed down with hot water and cat-safe disinfectant? Just a thought


----------



## Jenny1966

jumbu said:


> He just fell off the chair backwards rolypoly style. I've not mentioned it on the forum but I have said to a few people that we are pretty sure he has some kind of brain damage. He had a chipped tooth and a slight cut on his lip. He landed awkwardly on his broken knee and just lay that with this slack expression. Needless to say he's back in the crate now and if his walking is stil bad tomorrow we will take him for xrays. Positive thoughts please.


Lots and lots of positive thoughts xx


----------



## jumbu

Treaclesmum said:


> Bless him, poor little kitty  It would be good if someone could take him who has an outdoor cat run, doesn't need to be huge, but one which could have a concrete floor, for example, where he could be kept most of the time, and could be just hosed down. Could you build a cat run like that? Even just a 6 x 6 ft cat run with a perch or two could be useful for him, so he could at least roam freely around in there and poo could just be hosed down with hot water and cat-safe disinfectant? Just a thought


We rent so I doubt it. We've just signed a contract on a new house with a 30' garage. Outside of his own quality of life (which would apply whether or not rehomed) our biggest concern is the financial implications. If we can guarantee care for him that would allow us to go away and vet bladder expression 3 times a week (we can't do it fully) then there would be no need for rehoming. He would hate being away from people in a run  he likes to be touching you (or Lyra) at all times.

Edit: to say we are moving for him only. The house had solid floors and a cat flap from garage to house.


----------



## Lilylass

jumbu said:


> He just fell off the chair backwards rolypoly style. I've not mentioned it on the forum but I have said to a few people that we are pretty sure he has some kind of brain damage. He had a chipped tooth and a slight cut on his lip. He landed awkwardly on his broken knee and just lay that with this slack expression. Needless to say he's back in the crate now and if his walking is stil bad tomorrow we will take him for xrays. Positive thoughts please.


Oh flip  I do hope he's not hurt it more .....

We're pretty sure Mia has a bit of brain damage (she fell off a table when she was tiny and also damaged her knee) - she takes these 'rages' (is the only way I can describe them) and really isn't really all quite there sometimes - it's almost like she goes completely blank / vacant. She's happy in herself though most of the time - she does have 'difficult' days when she doesn't want to come out of her room / downstairs - and has a really old (and disgusting!) toy she seems to use as a security blanket and carries around with her if something's upset her. I guess I'm used to it now and know when to leave her alone - and she's only allowed out supervised as she does seem to get into the most ridiculous situations ....


----------



## huckybuck

I am willing to ask my rescue friend about rehoming if you'd like me to? I'm not sure whether they would be able to help or not and it may take time but if it's something you want me to look into I will.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> I am willing to ask my rescue friend about rehoming if you'd like me to? I'm not sure whether they would be able to help or not and it may take time but if it's something you want me to look into I will.


I'll pm you


----------



## jumbu

Lilylass said:


> Oh flip  I do hope he's not hurt it more .....
> 
> We're pretty sure Mia has a bit of brain damage (she fell off a table when she was tiny and also damaged her knee) - she takes these 'rages' (is the only way I can describe them) and really isn't really all quite there sometimes - it's almost like she goes completely blank / vacant. She's happy in herself though most of the time - she does have 'difficult' days when she doesn't want to come out of her room / downstairs - and has a really old (and disgusting!) toy she seems to use as a security blanket and carries around with her if something's upset her. I guess I'm used to it now and know when to leave her alone - and she's only allowed out supervised as she does seem to get into the most ridiculous situations ....


Oh bless her


----------



## jumbu

I just want to say we will not rush into rehoming and would have lots and lots of conditions. I can't believe it may come to this. 

As I say I'm waiting on a call from fitz. To see what they say about PP perhaps they will be able to convince them otherwise


----------



## Jaf

This might be really stupid but can he not have a tap? I saw a tv program with a man who had a tube into his stomach with a tap. I know not his bladder and not a cat but people have colostomy bags don't they? 

Anyway I wish him better and you the strength to cope. I was told upto a year for nerve damage to repair.


----------



## catcoonz

Jumbo ..... are you only needing somebody to look after Rafferty on several occasions?
If so, im happy to help care for him but I cant offer a life long home, but happy on the occasions you need.
I would need to take to my own vet 5 minutes away for bladder expression though as this is something I have not done before.
I have dealt with cat pooh, so this does not bother me.


----------



## catcoonz

Happy to accommodate Lyra aswell for you so Rafferty has his friend with him.


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> Jumbo ..... are you only needing somebody to look after Rafferty on several occasions?
> If so, im happy to help care for him but I cant offer a life long home, but happy on the occasions you need.
> I would need to take to my own vet 5 minutes away for bladder expression though as this is something I have not done before.
> I have dealt with cat pooh, so this does not bother me.


@catcoonz ive sent you a pm you are incredible!

To everyone else, I keep saying but you all have my heartfelt thanks. Whatever happens your advice and thoughts have been so helpful.


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> Happy to accommodate Lyra aswell for you so Rafferty has his friend with him.


We aren't quite at friend stage yet but yeS please!


----------



## catcoonz

I replied to pm, well I think I did.


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, well I doubt Lyra enjoys the scent of the vets on Rafferty, do you rub Lyra with a scent blanket then rub Rafferty with it, I find this helps as when one of my cats go to the vets we always get hissing and growling. xx


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> Yes, well I doubt Lyra enjoys the scent of the vets on Rafferty, do you rub Lyra with a scent blanket then rub Rafferty with it, I find this helps as when one of my cats go to the vets we always get hissing and growling. xx


Yes he's also had a bath so doesn't smell like the vets. He looks and moves in a very different way to he way he did before the accident. He also smells like wee and poo so it's probably that which is freaking her out.


----------



## jumbu

Jaf said:


> This might be really stupid but can he not have a tap? I saw a tv program with a man who had a tube into his stomach with a tap. I know not his bladder and not a cat but people have colostomy bags don't they?
> 
> Anyway I wish him better and you the strength to cope. I was told upto a year for nerve damage to repair.


It's something we have considered and spoke for hours about at fitz. In the end we decided that the risk complications would be too high for the knimal relief it would serve. He also would not be able to run/jump etc


----------



## catcoonz

Poor boy.
Unfortunately I don't have any answers for the future, it could be that in time Rafferty may make a full recovery, which I hope he does, but he could also mean you are left with quality of life.
I do know I am happy to give you space when the baby arrives and help in every way I can to see if time is the healer.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@catcoonz bless you Hun for offering to help xxx


----------



## jumbu

JaimeandBree said:


> @catcoonz bless you Hun for offering to help xxx


We are having a very gentle celebratory go with the flying frenzy. Seems no damage due to chair incident!


----------



## jumbu




----------



## catcoonz

He looks happy playing.
Are you using puppy pads, if so do you have a B&M near you, I use these and they are cheaper than petshops, £12.99 for 100 pads and very good.


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> He looks happy playing.
> Are you using puppy pads, if so do you have a B&M near you, I use these and they are cheaper than petshops, £12.99 for 100 pads and very good.


No we don't but if there is one your way we would make the trip!

Edit: yes we are, fitz gave us a pack and we've just run out. We only use them for expressing. We've given up on vetbed but use and assortment of old towels and bath mats now as he seems to prefer them for bedding.


----------



## catcoonz

Happy to get some packs for you then you could pop in and meet me and the gang.
I mainly use them for kittening.


----------



## catcoonz

I can get you old towels and bath mats, lady across the road from me is always dropping round these for the cats, think it is an excuse to cuddle kittens.


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> I can get you old towels and bath mats, lady across the road from me is always dropping round these for the cats, think it is an excuse to cuddle kittens.


Who wouldn't love an excuse to cuddle kittens! Would love to pop in.


----------



## catcoonz

Will give you a call tomorrow afternoon.
Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Chillicat

I haven't replied on any of these threads as I didn't feel I had anything useful to add and unsure what to say, but I have been reading them daily praying and hoping that a miracle would happen to help ease life for you all a bit and I have to say @catcoonz you are one amazing angel. 
Rafferty is looking well considering what he has been and is going through and I do hope that the little good things keep on happening for you as they will no doubt help through the bad times.
I think it is also a safe bet to say that I think all at PF are rooting for Rafferty and support every decision you will make.


----------



## Soozi

CC you are an absolute star Hun! I'm sure Rafferty would be really happy having holidays with you! And who knows what the future holds! we are all aware there are no guarantees but he has every chance of making a good recovery and enjoying life again. This is just wonderful news! :Cat xxx


----------



## huckybuck

CC what an amazing lady you are. 
I could cry with happiness at your offer of help for Rafferty. 
I bet he will adore his holidays with you. 
Xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Anything to help Jumbo and Rafferty.
One thing I noticed Jumbo is you have a rabbit, unfortunately I would be unable to help with that, especially with my cats.

Tried to call you but left a message, will try again later today.

I see the baby is due New Years Eve, guess an extra stocking will be needed this Xmas.


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> Anything to help Jumbo and Rafferty.
> One thing I noticed Jumbo is you have a rabbit, unfortunately I would be unable to help with that, especially with my cats.
> 
> Tried to call you but left a message, will try again later today.
> 
> I see the baby is due New Years Eve, guess an extra stocking will be needed this Xmas.


The rabbit is fine honestly. He tends to hop around the Garden and eats the grass/hay. He tends to get pellets every other day or so.

Our concern is Rafferty as anyone could look after Lyra really.


----------



## jumbu

catcoonz said:


> Anything to help Jumbo and Rafferty.
> One thing I noticed Jumbo is you have a rabbit, unfortunately I would be unable to help with that, especially with my cats.
> 
> Tried to call you but left a message, will try again later today.
> 
> I see the baby is due New Years Eve, guess an extra stocking will be needed this Xmas.


I've just tried ringing you back


----------



## jumbu

Today's update:

He still won't let us express him properly so hisbbladder is rather distended and he is still leaking nonstop. I did get a good bit out (about 1/2 a cup) but it barely put a dent in it. He is also back to poo falling out and a bit of a gaping anus around the poo (looking sore again and bleeding).


----------



## jumbu

Much worse in the last 10 minutes. He's back in his crate and is whimpering, crying and over grooming.

We will go to the vets tomorrow. 

He's so up and down. It's heart breaking.

If we can't find a solution to this there is no way we will put him through a lifetime of it. It is horrendous.


----------



## Soozi

I'm so sorry to hear this! He must be really uncomfortable! Is there any chance you could get him to the vet today? He might feel better if they could express his bladder. Awww hugs for the poor boy. Let us know how he is later.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! He must be really uncomfortable! Is there any chance you could get him to the vet today? He might feel better if they could express his bladder. Awww hugs for the poor boy. Let us know how he is later.


It's the constipation over flow that is the problem. His anus is a about an inch wide in diameter and red raw/bleeding. It looks like he has a sore on it in addition to the general soreness if that makes sense. oH just removed a solid lump of poo (an inch long) that was dangling out but there is still lots more to come out.

I'm calling our local vets now but I'm pretty sur ether will be closed now and it isn't an emergency vets thing as we know it will pass.
Edit:
Couldn't get through, will call tomorrow.

Poo is normal brown on outside and black solid and full of hair on the inside. It is very very firm and quite sticky. Is this a product of overgrooming and thus part of a vicious cycle?


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> It's the constipation over flow that is the problem. His anus is a about an inch wide in diameter and red raw/bleeding. It looks like he has a sore on it in addition to the general soreness if that makes sense. oH just removed a solid lump of poo (an inch long) that was dangling out but there is still lots more to come out.
> 
> I'm calling our local vets now but I'm pretty sur ether will be closed now and it isn't an emergency vets thing as we know it will pass.
> Edit:
> Couldn't get through, will call tomorrow.
> 
> Poo is normal brown on outside and black solid and full of hair on the inside. It is very very firm and quite sticky. Is this a product of overgrooming and thus part of a vicious cycle?


@Shoshannah might be able to comment!!if there's fur in it it might be a hairball that has caused it. Poor little man.


----------



## huckybuck

If he is in so much distress and pain I would consider it an emergency and I'm sure the vet would too.


----------



## jumbu

He's calmed down a bit now and is sitting quietly. I've just given him some chicken. 

In a bit I will cream him. 

I'm not taking him for a drive unless we absolutely have to as he gets so distressed by it now.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> @Shoshannah might be able to comment!!if there's fur in it it might be a hairball that has caused it. Poor little man.


I'm hoping it is as simple as a hairball. It really would be wonderful if it is.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> If he is in so much distress and pain I would consider it an emergency and I'm sure the vet would too.


This has happened before and all they did was give miralax and say he should pass something in 24 hrs - he did and was fine I don't think this is any different really. In fact at least he is passiv it a bit this time. I think that is the lactulose dose being upped that makes it possible.

It might explain why he hasn't been keen on letting me express him


----------



## jumbu

Update:

He has settled and everything seems to have closed back up. You can still see that there is poo there as it opens up slightly when he lifts his tail.


As I'm typing we just had squelching and diarrhoea in total liquid form.

Edit: update and back to large and clear blockage again. I removed a small chunk but I'm not sure if will have made a huge difference.


----------



## mudgekin

Diarrhoea can also be overflow. Can you phone your vet for advice, or perhaps call the pet advice line that comes with some insurers.


----------



## jumbu

mudgekin said:


> Diarrhoea can also be overflow. Can you phone your vet for advice, or perhaps call the pet advice line that comes with some insurers.


I'm pretty sure it is overflow. The reason for not rushing him straight to the vets is because we know this has happened regularly and will most likely continue to happen. We had just hoped it was less frequent.


----------



## jumbu

He's just passed another inch long poo. All poos are about 3/4 of an inch in diameter. 

Bum back to normal and all crying and straining has stopped. Major sigh of relief


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> I'm hoping it is as simple as a hairball. It really would be wonderful if it is.


Fur in poo is normal; cats are designed to groom themselves and eat furry creatures, and the hair/fur passes through the gut and out the other end. I wouldn't be inclined to worry about that.


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Fur in poo is normal; cats are designed to groom themselves and eat furry creatures, and the hair/fur passes through the gut and out the other end. I wouldn't be inclined to worry about that.


Relief the poo is normal, gutted it's not an easy fix - that would be just too good


----------



## Vanessa131

I'm sure he is feeling much better now, naughty bottom.


----------



## jumbu

Vanessa131 said:


> I'm sure he is feeling much better now, naughty bottom.


He's crashed out exhausted the poor thing.

He's currently in octopus mode.


----------



## jumbu

I spoke to fitzpatrick today and there is nothing else we can do. Diazepam might help slightly but would mean forcing him to take a tablet then waiting 20 mins and expressing him for what is unlikely to make much difference. They confirmed that he will not improve and may In fact deteriorate further. With the amount of protest he is putting up and the degree of overgrooming and pain he is in as a result of the incontinence overflow they think that pTS is probably the right call. 

As most of you know or have guessed it has been on our minds for the last few weeks and now, despite everything (including CCs very kind offer of help), we have to put his quality of life first. 

When he first dragged himself home he didn't complain once. Now he can't sit down and instead falls over onto his side, he has been bleeding nonstop and crying for hours on end. We've heard him purr once and he is refusing to let us (or the vets) fully express him. This is aready putting pressure on his kidneys. I've managed to get in lots of very happy moments to share with you all and many that we will keep for just us. 
Despite all of this he has remained so friendly and mild mannered. He is the definition of a gentleman. 

I know lots of you won't agree with our decision here but we know him and it is the hardest choice we have ever made. We've spent hours at the vets and on the phone while looking a t every corner of every forum.

He is my best friend and we want to focus on giving him the best end of life we can over the next few days. 

Today is right up there with the worst of days but I wanted to let you all know as your support has been invaluable in getting us through the last 2 months. 

Hopefully we will be able to stop crying soon and focus on the amazing impact he has had on our lives.


----------



## Jaf

I am so sorry. You have done the very best you could for him. Cherish the memories you have and his last few days with you.


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry to read this, its not for us to judge your decision jumbu, you have to live with situation and listen to your vet, You have tried so hard but sometimes sadly its a battle which can't be won. Will be thinking of you over the next few days. A big hug for your lovely boy.


----------



## smiler84

for what its worth i think you're doing the kindest thing for him. thinking of you though, such a hard decision to have to make.


----------



## Matrod

I have followed this thread from the start but not commented on it, I am so sorry that you've had to make this decision. For me personally I would be doing exactly the same in your situation, I don't think anybody would disagree with you. You gave him the best chance you could, I hope you get some more cherished moments over the next few days xx


----------



## bingolitle

My thoughts are with all of you !!!!


----------



## Jenny1966

Probably the hardest decision you will ever have to make, but in my opinion the best decision for all concerned. You have done everything in you power to help Rafferty and I'm sure he thanks you for that, but the accident was just too much for his little body 

Don't worry about people not agreeing with your decision, no one here has had to live with the torment you have been through .... This is your decision as a family and I'm sure the vast majority of us feel your pain, and would have come to the same decision. 

Enjoy every last moment you have with your boy, cherish his last days, make him as comfortable as you can and above all remember how much he loves you.

I really do feel your pain, and I'm sure the next few days will be horrendous, but remember you are doing this for Rafferty. 

(((Hugs))) for you and your OH, stay strong xx


----------



## Lilylass

I am so very, very sorry ..... life is very cruel sometimes - I can only imagine the rollercoaster you have all been going through for the past few weeks from the initial devastation after his accident, fear during and hope following his surgery, the prolonged separation while he was at the vet recovering - to the joy of having him come home ... to the struggle of trying to get him comfortable ..... to this ..... 

Quality of life has to be the absolute most important factor that all of us keep at the front of our minds when making decisions for our pets - to do otherwise is not only extremely selfish but also disrespectful for the gift we're given when they choose us as 'their people' ... I do honestly believe that just because something can be done, doesn't always mean it should be - and hand on heart believe that life should not be prolonged or endured just because it can .... it has to be enjoyable and pain free 

I am devastated for you (((hugs))) to you all and please have a few days with Rafferty to make peace and say your goodbyes xx


----------



## Pear

I too have followed this thread everyday and not commented, sometimes the hardest decisions are the kindest ones. It was gut wrenching letting Sweet William go a few months back everybody said at the time '...You couldn't have tried to extend or improve upon the quality of his life any more then you did.' I think the same could be very easily said for you too Jumbu. 

I hope one day you get to meet Rafferty again as spiritual equals and you can speak a common tongue together. ♡


----------



## ArchieandMolly

Rafferty is obviously a very special cat who is very lucky to have such caring and devoted owners. I think your decision is absolutely the best one you could make for Rafferty and confirms just how much you love and value him - putting his needs before yours is a very brave, loving and respectful thing to do for him.


----------



## SixStar

I've been a lurker all throughout this thread and the previous one - I am so sorry for what you have all been through and for the decision you have to make, but it most definitely sounds like the right one for all involved. Take care and thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Paddypaws

You are the bravest, strongest and most loving 'parents' that any cat could ever wish for. Everything you have done and will do is done with love and no one can reproach you in any way.


----------



## bluecordelia

Sorry that I haven't posted earlier Jumbu.
My heart goes out to you.
It is a horrible place to be and feels unreal.


Lots of love Susan x


----------



## Chillicat

I am so sorry, am devastated for you all, but you have gone above and beyond what most people would have done and no one has the right to condemn your decision and to be honest I don't think anyone would. 
We have all followed Rafferty story and been willing for a miracle, but knowing deep down that it was going to take even more then that and that sometimes the hardest decision is the only one.
Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Reets

I too have been following this thread and not posting, and my heart goes out to you at this time for the decision you have had to make. I believe that you are doing the right thing by Rafferty, hard though it is to do so. I know that you will cherish the time you have with him as he now approaches the end of his life, and he knows, and we know, that your love for him is what has made this decision possible.

You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PetloverJo

I think you are making the right decision. You have tried everything for him. It must be heartbreaking to see him in so much distress. 

Enjoy his last few days. I will be thinking of you all.

Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Citruspips

My heart goes out to you and your lovely boy. 
I have a huge amount of admiration for how you have worked through this and know this is the hardest part. You gave the chance for any healing that was possible to take place, if you hadn't you would have always been wondering what if. 
You have been in my thoughts every day Rafferty is blessed to have you as his guardian angel. 
Xx


----------



## Citruspips

Edit sorry posted twice in error


----------



## AmsMam

I'm so sorry jumbu, it is such a heart wrenching decision to have to make. You and Rafferty will be in my thoughts.


----------



## wind1

I'm so sorry to hear that you have had to make the decision all of us dread but I believe it is the right decision for Rafferty and for yourselves. You have tried so hard and given it all you can, much more than a lot of people would. I could not have coped with what you have over the last few weeks. I hope in the next few days you can come to terms with the decision you are making and find comfort in knowing that you are doing the right thing.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Such a very brave decision to make.
You have done the very best you can and given him all the love and care in the world, nobody can ever say that you haven't done enough and I think that this is the right decision for Rafferty and for you. 
Massive hugs to all of you. I will be thinking of you over the next few days. Gentle strokes for beautiful Rafferty


----------



## jumbu

Thank you all.

Lat night Lyra decided to stop hissing. Brought together by dreamies (what else could do it?!) he's a picture of the two of them grudgingly getting along.


----------



## Dumpling

I'm so sorry that you've had to make such a hard decision, but I think you're being very brave and it's the right decision to make.

It must have been such an emotional rollar coaster for you, and it's so very sad it's had to end like this, but you have done everything you possibly could do for your beautiful boy. I'm not sure I could have coped with all you have been through in the past weeks and I have a great deal of respect for everything you have done.

Sending massive hugs to you xxxx


----------



## blade100

I've been reading your thread every time you've posted and I think your doing the right thing by your boy. You've tried everything to make his life the best it can possibly be but as you say you need to do what's right for rafferty.
I 100% agree with what you've chosen and when that day comes I and everyone else on here will be with you in your heart and mind. 
Be strong for you boy and cherish these last few days with him.
Amy xxxx


----------



## jumbu

Thank you all. 

He is still with us and is being spoilt rotten. He hissed and bit me (gently) this morning when we gave him his medication so in some ways it confirms what we need to do. 

I spoke to his breeder last night and she is very much in favour of not prolonging his pain or discomfort. It was one of the hardest emails I've ever written. I suppose when you send a kitten to an indoor home this would be the last thing you would expect. Again, thank you all for the messages boh on here and in private.


----------



## Susan M

So sorry to hear this, I too think you've made the right decision. You've given Rafferty a happy life full of love, albeit short, this is the mash biggest gift you can give to him. 
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I think you have made the right decision as you have tried so hard with every option for Rafferty. At least you have a chance to spend some more time with him and say goodbye.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Is he suffering @jumbu? Does he need to go now? I'm worried about leaving him with his bladder not expressed.

So sorry it's come to this xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

I am sitting here crying my eyes out for you and for gorgeous Rafferty. He has been such a champ through it all, but it is clear he is suffering, and even though he is not suffering all the time, or even most of the time, it is a condition that will not improve. You need to draw the line somewhere, and nobody knows better than you when he has had enough.
When he is telling you that this is too much to bear, that he does not want to live this kind of life forever, there is only one thing you can do for him, no matter how much it will hurt you.

Anyone who could even suggest you are 'taking the easy way out' is utterly insane, you have fought like a lioness will fight for her cubs, and gone beyond and above what many people would be able and willing to deal with. But the one thing you do refuse to deal with is to see Rafferty suffer needlessly,with no hope of improvement.

I think you are very brave to put his welfare before your own longing to have more time with him.
Just spoil him rotten before setting him free and treasure all these priceless gems that are your memories of all the good times with him for ever.
Rafferty will never leave you, and you will never leave him, he will remain in your life as your guardian angel at the Bridge.


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Is he suffering @jumbu? Does he need to go now? I'm worried about leaving him with his bladder not expressed.
> 
> So sorry it's come to this xxx


We have an appointment on Sunday. I managed to express him twice today so far and will once home this pm. It is worst when he is very backed up as he clearly gets sore, the rest of the time it isn't too bad. It was very full this morning but we are confident he is happy enough until the weekend. It is the bouts of constipated backed up faeces that are most distressing for him.


----------



## bluecordelia

Jumbu that is great that you have got a good amount of wee out of him. I would whack up the dose of lactulose as it coats the poo. It wont do any harm. My favourite method of getting water in is the good old tuna in spring water with a bit extra water added.

Lots of love to you all.

xxxxxx


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Jumbu that is great that you have got a good amount of wee out of him. I would whack up the dose of lactulose as it coats the poo. It wont do any harm. My favourite method of getting water in is the good old tuna in spring water with a bit extra water added.
> 
> Lots of love to you all.
> 
> xxxxxx


Thanks for the suggestion, we did that first and now he refuses tuna and hides if he smells it. He is having lots of it 4 times a day.

We are at out third major poo incident (seems to build up every 3-4days) and, even though he managed to get it in the litter tray, he is quarantined to the kitchen for hygiene poo bum is still an issue. It now has long protruding grass strands as we think he has been eating grass to help.

Lyra has relaxed enough to sit near him she even licked him once when she thought no one was watching.


----------



## bluecordelia

I think his poo incident frequency is about normal bowel transit time. My pair poo outside but I have house sat a friends cat this last week and he went every 3 days. I am a believer in Vaseline. Slap it on. Blue was awful with a scalded protruding anus. I slapped on anusol also. She got uptight about pooping. Its lovely to hear his sister is getting brave.

I hope you don't think I am an interfering pita with my ramblings x


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> I think his poo incident frequency is about normal bowel transit time. My pair poo outside but I have house sat a friends cat this last week and he went every 3 days. I am a believer in Vaseline. Slap it on. Blue was awful with a scalded protruding anus. I slapped on anusol also. She got uptight about pooping. Its lovely to hear his sister is getting brave.
> 
> I hope you don't think I am an interfering pita with my ramblings x


Not at all. We are doing no fear! He used to be daily like clockwork.

He got a whole chicken breast today and is now enjoying the fire


----------



## bluecordelia

that's a lovely picture. He is better fed than me.

Its weird as I have been bombarded with poo today..one of my breastfed mums came to see me after a visit to hospital with a supposed dairy intolerance. She brought me photos to see. I am so so lucky......

Will he scarper off if you put him in the garden?? He looks like he will! x


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> that's a lovely picture. He is better fed than me.
> 
> Its weird as I have been bombarded with poo today..one of my breastfed mums came to see me after a visit to hospital with a supposed dairy intolerance. She brought me photos to see. I am so so lucky......
> 
> Will he scarper off if you put him in the garden?? He looks like he will! x


No. He doesn't quite have the mobility so he's been allowed out (particularly useful for expressing/poo issues). He wishes he could though - God knows why all things considering!

Midwife?


----------



## bluecordelia

A bit of wobbly walking is good for bowel movement. I found a change of scenery for Iv was a great help...I carried him into the bathroom and litter tray as he was walking but bleeding constantly. He amazed me with his ability to adapt.

I am a health visitor but I was an insurance underwriter. I did the midlife..well in mys 30's...crisis and went back to uni. I hope I can be of help if you need anything baby wise.

x.


----------



## bluecordelia

Sorry its late Jumbu and you have a lot on. If its ok I will pop back in to say hello tomorrow. I really appreciated all the support I got with Iv. I know a lot of people read my thread but have since said they didn't know what to say in case they upset me. I can honestly say that wasn't the case for me and its was a comfort to know people were there for you.

I rambled on and my posts are shocking but it gave me something. Please pm me or ask if there is anything you need. Your journey with Rafferty strikes a cord with me.

lots of love Susan x


----------



## Shikoku

bluecordelia said:


> Sorry its late Jumbu and you have a lot on. If its ok I will pop back in to say hello tomorrow. I really appreciated all the support I got with Iv. I know a lot of people read my thread but have since said they didn't know what to say in case they upset me. I can honestly say that wasn't the case for me and its was a comfort to know people were there for you.
> 
> I rambled on and my posts are shocking but it gave me something. *Please pm me or ask if there is anything you need. Your journey with Rafferty strikes a cord with me.*
> 
> lots of love Susan x


How lovely of you! I think Rafferty's journey has struck a cord with many members here. This forum is an amazing place with so many lovely members offering support to Rafferty and Jumbu x


----------



## bluecordelia

Sorry I didn't mean to imply people weren't supportive..just that they may find getting it right hard. Jumbu I hope I haven't upset you. x


----------



## Treaclesmum

I think your support is just what I would need, @bluecordelia if I was in jumbu's situation right now, and it is lovely advice you have to offer, having been through something similar with Ivan 

Rafferty looks quite comfy by the fire and alert, how is he coping now?


----------



## Soozi

Awww Raff you just look so comfy! Sending you soft strokes!

@bluecordelia you have been through so much with Ivan I know your advice is spot on! Your medical training has certainly done you in good stead. XXX


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

How's the bladder expression going? Any better? xxx


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> How's the bladder expression going? Any better? xxx


A bit yes. It is very full but we've manages to restrain hm to do a fairly good job 3 times yesterday. I'm getting better by myself but he is also getting better at resisting.


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to imply people weren't supportive..just that they may find getting it right hard. Jumbu I hope I haven't upset you. x


You haven't at all. No one has.


----------



## jumbu

Treaclesmum said:


> I think your support is just what I would need, @bluecordelia if I was in jumbu's situation right now, and it is lovely advice you have to offer, having been through something similar with Ivan
> 
> Rafferty looks quite comfy by the fire and alert, how is he coping now?


He is better in some ways. Which is a relief. The crying has for the most part stopped, unless we need to do something unpleasant to him. He is no longer on cage rest but does need to be confined at a tiled area most of the time.

He seems to get cold easily and really enjoy heat hence the sweltering last night with Fire and heating on. We heard him purr yesterday


----------



## wind1

jumbu said:


> He is better in some ways. Which is a relief. The crying has for the most part stopped, unless we need to do something unpleasant to him. He is no longer on cage rest but does need to be confined at a tiled area most of the time.
> 
> *He seems to get cold easily and really enjoy heat hence the sweltering last night with Fire and heating on. *We heard him purr yesterday


Bless him, he does look comfortable by the fire. Have you got a heat pad? I have one of the snugglesafe ones that you warm in the microwave. It holds the heat for hours.


----------



## idris

@jumbu I do not envy you your position. You have done heaps for Raferty . Speaking personally it's very difficult to reconcile pictures of him looking so comfy and relaxed with a softening lyra and reports of him becoming a bit easier to handle with the knowledge he will be probably pts on Sunday. He can only get more relaxed and compliant now he is off cage rest and with Lyra making overtures. Getting the right balance of medication to control his constipation and leakage will take time, I hope the remedies @huckybuck has sent you are making a difference and with the kind offers of help from @catcoonz and @bluecordelia I would love you have some hope for him . Obviously I am not dealing with him as you are, you alone can assess his whole quality of life. My heart goes out to you and him x


----------



## chillminx

"Probably be pts on Sunday"??  Have I missed something? I thought things had moved on to a more hopeful scenario with the progress that's been made these past few days? Have I misunderstood, or misread the posts?


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I have to confess I am confused as well @chillminx as to the scenario with Rafferty at the moment.


----------



## Susan M

@chillminx @Gallifreyangirl 


jumbu said:


> I spoke to fitzpatrick today and there is nothing else we can do. Diazepam might help slightly but would mean forcing him to take a tablet then waiting 20 mins and expressing him for what is unlikely to make much difference. They confirmed that he will not improve and may In fact deteriorate further. With the amount of protest he is putting up and the degree of overgrooming and pain he is in as a result of the incontinence overflow they think that pTS is probably the right call.
> 
> As most of you know or have guessed it has been on our minds for the last few weeks and now, despite everything (including CCs very kind offer of help), we have to put his quality of life first.
> 
> When he first dragged himself home he didn't complain once. Now he can't sit down and instead falls over onto his side, he has been bleeding nonstop and crying for hours on end. We've heard him purr once and he is refusing to let us (or the vets) fully express him. This is aready putting pressure on his kidneys. I've managed to get in lots of very happy moments to share with you all and many that we will keep for just us.
> Despite all of this he has remained so friendly and mild mannered. He is the definition of a gentleman.
> 
> I know lots of you won't agree with our decision here but we know him and it is the hardest choice we have ever made. We've spent hours at the vets and on the phone while looking a t every corner of every forum.
> 
> He is my best friend and we want to focus on giving him the best end of life we can over the next few days.
> 
> Today is right up there with the worst of days but I wanted to let you all know as your support has been invaluable in getting us through the last 2 months.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to stop crying soon and focus on the amazing impact he has had on our lives.


----------



## Soozi

wind1 said:


> Bless him, he does look comfortable by the fire. Have you got a heat pad? I have one of the snugglesafe ones that you warm in the microwave. It holds the heat for hours.


I sent one of these to CC last year and she said it was good! it's self heating and washable! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ancol-Self-...43790698&sr=8-1&keywords=Self+warming+pet+bed it's a fantastic price I'd buy two!


----------



## Soozi

I'm very confused myself now! I was hoping that with Rafferty's improvement there might be a reprieve! the thought of him being pts so young is just so hard to bear if there is a chance that he can make it and his quality of life is good. OK the expressing must be a nightmare at the moment but I was hoping he would adapt to the discomfort a couple of times a day and be happy and relaxed the rest of the time! I agree with @idris if Lyra is slowly warming up to Raff again is there a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel?!


----------



## Susan M

I think his quality of life is what it is coming down to, if you read Jumbu's post you'll see he doesn't really have one and she has received a lot of support on the decision. 
I think we need to be careful here not to keep questioning the decision as they are doing the best for their boy.


----------



## idris

Susan M said:


> I think his quality of life is what it is coming down to, if you read Jumbu's post you'll see he doesn't really have one and she has received a lot of support on the decision.
> I think we need to be careful here not to keep questioning the decision as they are doing the best for their boy.


I fully respect where your coming from , it is entirely about his quality of life. If his quality is still rotten and painful I fully support the decision to pts. I only react to what's posted tho and It did sound like small improvements were being made and perhaps there was a glimmer .


----------



## Soozi

idris said:


> I fully respect where your coming from , it is entirely about his quality of life. If his quality is still rotten and painful I fully support the decision to pts. *I only react to what's posted tho and It did sound like small improvements were being made and perhaps there was a glimmer .*


Same here I would not intentionally want to show disrespect for a decision made its just that reading Jumbu's recent posts and looking at the photos it was sounding and looking positive again! getting confused xxx


----------



## jumbu

idris said:


> @jumbu I do not envy you your position. You have done heaps for Raferty . Speaking personally it's very difficult to reconcile pictures of him looking so comfy and relaxed with a softening lyra and reports of him becoming a bit easier to handle with the knowledge he will be probably pts on Sunday. He can only get more relaxed and compliant now he is off cage rest and with Lyra making overtures. Getting the right balance of medication to control his constipation and leakage will take time, I hope the remedies @huckybuck has sent you are making a difference and with the kind offers of help from @catcoonz and @bluecordelia I would love you have some hope for him . Obviously I am not dealing with him as you are, you alone can assess his whole quality of life. My heart goes out to you and him x


It is difficult to imagine but you have to remember that I am only posting pictures during his best moments. PET REMEDY and Feliway have helped to some extent. At this point it really would be cruel to keep him going. That has become clear now. I hope you know how difficult the decision is but if we cannot express his bladder (because he will not allow us to) and he will have a recurring torn anus every 4 days of ethe rest of his life. That is without even going into the pain he is in when we express him when he is backed up and torn.

At this point we will not be changing our minds - his is already impacting his kidneys and we won't put him though a slow and painful death.


----------



## chillminx

@Susan M - thank you for reposting Jumbu's post. No doubt I read it on Monday when it was posted, as I have been following the thread. But for some reason my mind did not take in that being pts is the final decision.

Re-reading the post now I can see the decision was made.. I understand the reasons. My apologies to Jumbu, I was not questioning your decision. You have my utmost sympathy.

Too heartbreaking to say more. Bless dear Rafferty.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Same here I would not intentionally want to show disrespect for a decision made its just that reading Jumbu's recent posts and looking at the photos it was sounding and looking positive again! getting confused xxx


Remember, I'm not talking about the negative ones as we are trying to focus on the positives now while we try to enjoy our last few days.


----------



## jumbu

For those of you who don't understand consider this: he has never bitten, scratched, hissed or growled at anyone in his life (even the initial accident). All of the above now happen every time he is expressed. I have never heard anything like the scream he makes when we have to manually remove faeces. 

I had thought that most people would like to avoid those details as it is something I would never wish on anyone.


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> I sent one of these to CC last year and she said it was good! it's self heating and washable! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ancol-Self-...43790698&sr=8-1&keywords=Self+warming+pet+bed it's a fantastic price I'd buy two!


We have one and are using it for him - thanks. They really are fab.


----------



## idris

jumbu said:


> It is difficult to imagine but you have to remember that I am only posting pictures during his best moments. PET REMEDY and Feliway have helped to some extent. At this point it really would be cruel to keep him going. That has become clear now. I hope you know how difficult the decision is but if we cannot express his bladder (because he will not allow us to) and he will have a recurring torn anus every 4 days of ethe rest of his life. That is without even going into the pain he is in when we express him when he is backed up and torn.
> 
> At this point we will not be changing our minds - his is already impacting his kidneys and we won't put him though a slow and painful death.


I am so sorry you have had to make this the hardest of all decisions . And I'm glad his final days do look so comfy and without some of the stress he has been under . I am not for life at all costs. There has to be a cut off point. I'm very sorry jumbu for this whole turn of events, It's heartbreaking. I hope his passing on Sunday is an smooth one. X


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> How's the bladder expression going? Any better? xxx


Less good today as he appears to be going through one of his 'firm' stages where I am genuinely worried I will burst his bladder. I'm hoping when I get hope I will be able to express him.


----------



## Cats cats cats

@jumbu I'm so sorry :-( I have been lurking but was unable to find the right words , words that would be meaningful.

I fully support your decision and feel your pain. I will be thinking of you and your boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bilai

I've also been here reading about Rafferty though I haven't posted - as many others have said - bc I don't really know what to say. He's very lucky to have you and I'm so sorry about what you're all going through. 

I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better. 

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Jenny1966

Only you can make the decision, no one should question that.

From what you have posted I am 100% certain you have done everything in your power to help Rafferty, and I'm also certain you would not do anything you didn't have too.

Stay strong and enjoy the time you have left with your precious boy xx


----------



## jumbu

Well, I just arrived home and he has clearly been leaking (good as it means at least some of it is leaving his bladder) but his poor bladder is so full and he isn't having any of it. He's outside now chomping on grass with the rabbit.

Edit: back to being a Houdini, having never been outside unless supervised or on lead he decided to excersise his new freedom - we had to persuade him off the garage roof with a lot of treats. 

As many of you have said he looks content and all the skeletal damage has healed so well. It is frustrating that his bladder bowels and now kidneys won't work properly.


----------



## Mognut

I've not posted here for a very long time, but I have been following this thread and feel compelled to contribute. I have fallen in love with Rafferty. His story, and journey has been an emotional one to say the least. What a beautiful, brave cat and what an amazing, dedicated and committed owner. Our animals rely on us to ensure they live happy lives. They deserve a dignified and pain free life. I will continue thinking of you and Rafferty x


----------



## Jonescat

Better a day too soon than a day too late. I believe that I would be making exactly the same decision if it was one of my cats, and I belive it would be my duty to let him go in peace and with dignity. I'd still hate having to make the decision but all you do is your best in any given moment and you have certainly done that Jumbu.

Will be thinking of you, and of Lyra, in the coming days.


----------



## jumbu

Despite everything, the power of raw chicken is strong...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> Well, I just arrived home and he has clearly been leaking (good as it means at least some of it is leaving his bladder) but his poor bladder is so full and he isn't having any of it. He's outside now chomping on grass with the rabbit.


Poor lad. Has he let you express him since? He can't go until Sunday with a full bladder, little love.


----------



## bluecordelia

Hi Jumbu

Just been catching up on the posts. You and Rafferty have been on my mind all day.
He looks so chilled and happy despite his pain. I kept going a bit longer with Iv as every time the decision lurked I couldn't get there to think about it..if that makes sense. I supposedly am trained, can prescribe and be realistic but I couldn't....

I don't know if you have tried but honey water could get him drinking. I disguised all sorts for Ivan with this.

He really is beautiful and is such a fighter xx


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Hi Jumbu
> 
> Just been catching up on the posts. You and Rafferty have been on my mind all day.
> He looks so chilled and happy despite his pain. I kept going a bit longer with Iv as every time the decision lurked I couldn't get there to think about it..if that makes sense. I supposedly am trained, can prescribe and be realistic but I couldn't....
> 
> I don't know if you have tried but honey water could get him drinking. I disguised all sorts for Ivan with this.
> 
> He really is beautiful and is such a fighter xx


Do you mean literally honey in water? If so I'm 100% honey water won't work - anything sweet is abhorrent particularly after lactulose


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Poor lad. Has he let you express him since? He can't go until Sunday with a full bladder, little love.


I've tried, it's still not really working. He's relaxed now so I'm going to give it another go. Will report back. Any magic tricks or suggestions? He managed about 6ml in the litter tray but I'm pretty sure this was just leaking.


----------



## AmsMam

jumbu said:


> Despite everything, the power of raw chicken is strong...


Aww. I had to smile as i have another one who would do anything for some chicken. Is he as patient as he looks? (Mine isn't - she will tap at me to remind me she's still there.)


----------



## jumbu

AmsMam said:


> Aww. I had to smile as i have another one who would do anything for some chicken. Is he as patient as he looks? (Mine isn't - she will tap at me to remind me she's still there.)


He really was. He knows if he waits he gets the plate (not chopping board) with the juice and a chunk. If he tries to butt in he gets nothing.

Lyra on the other hand... Well, she has no manners (or self control)


----------



## bluecordelia

yeah I mixed honey and water.

Is he leaking or trying to wee??? this could be something. Its good you are waiting for him to be relaxed as its easier all round. Do you use anything on the tube to ease it going it. For men it is harder to catheterise due to the prostate but I am not a cat anatomy expert!!

Surely a good sign he is wanting food. x


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Surely a good sign he is wanting food. x


He looks very relaxed and happy and seems to be exhibiting behaviours to confirm this..sitting up tall, showing interest in what you are doing, eating well, wanting treats, playing, chomping on grass, purring...

He can't be leaking too much either if he's sat on the table so that's a good sign too.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Bless him he looks like he is smiling at the prospect of chicken.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> I've tried, it's still not really working. He's relaxed now so I'm going to give it another go. Will report back. Any magic tricks or suggestions? He managed about 6ml in the litter tray but I'm pretty sure this was just leaking.


Not really, unfortunately - don't press too hard. Moderate pressure only, but keep the pressure steady for a good 10-15 seconds to help the urethra relax. Stopping and starting can become more annoying or uncomfortable. It's normal for your hand to hurt - or at least mine do sometimes.


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> yeah I mixed honey and water.
> 
> Is he leaking or trying to wee??? this could be something. Its good you are waiting for him to be relaxed as its easier all round. Do you use anything on the tube to ease it going it. For men it is harder to catheterise due to the prostate but I am not a cat anatomy expert!!
> 
> Surely a good sign he is wanting food. x


It's a combination of both and he has been doing both since early days at fitz. so it isn't a change.

We think he isn't absorbing butrients properly as he continues to lose weight (even though he has been eating about 3x the amount Lyra eats).

He isn't catheterised we decided against it after lots of research so it is literally squeezing him. @Shoshannah barely any luck 10-20ml or so and I daren't apply any more pressure. I don't really understand how it can fluctuate so much day to day or how he can leak but not be expressed. It isn't that pressure isn't applied properly as it is exactly the same as always.


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Not really, unfortunately - don't press too hard. Moderate pressure only, but keep the pressure steady for a good 10-15 seconds to help the urethra relax. Stopping and starting can become more annoying or uncomfortable. It's normal for your hand to hurt - or at least mine do sometimes.


This is what we have been doing - the cramp that sets in really is something isn't it?


----------



## bluecordelia

Shoshannah said:


> Not really, unfortunately - don't press too hard. Moderate pressure only, but keep the pressure steady for a good 10-15 seconds to help the urethra relax. Stopping and starting can become more annoying or uncomfortable. It's normal for your hand to hurt - or at least mine do sometimes.


Do you use anything like a gel to pass the tube?.

sorry ignore above ...my stupidity...Jumbu you are amazing and so so getting my respect x


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> He looks very relaxed and happy and seems to be exhibiting behaviours to confirm this..sitting up tall, showing interest in what you are doing, eating well, wanting treats, playing, chomping on grass, purring...
> 
> He can't be leaking too much either if he's sat on the table so that's a good sign.


He really was, Towels all around the living room and wiping up with lots of disinfectant after he moved. He is very good about sitting on the towels and walking over them.

I would also say in over 2 weeks we've heard him pure exactly twice for about 5 seconds. He usually purrs like a steam train just because we've walked into a room.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Imagine his bladder neck is a 1mm hole. Droplets of urine can still pop through with enough pressure behind them (such as the pressure of a full bladder) - the overflow - but give it a squeeze and you're trying to force a lot of fluid through a tiny hole. The pressure will feel immense and only a small amount can pass through.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

bluecordelia said:


> Do you use anything like a gel to pass the tube?.
> 
> sorry ignore above ...my stupidity...Jumbu you are amazing and so so getting my respect x


Lol! Catheterisation can be done but it's very uncomfortable in a conscious cat and if done repeatedly can predispose to infection and traumatise the urethra.


----------



## bluecordelia

I suppose I was used to whipping tubes up in homans not cats. As soon as I typed it, I knew was a plonker. sorry Jumbu as I have diverted away from Raff


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> I suppose I was used to whipping tubes up in homans not cats. As soon as I typed it, I knew was a plonker. sorry Jumbu as I have diverted away from Raff


No worries, I enjoyed the diversion. I'm pretty sure he would maul us (even with his outstanding manners) if we tried to catheterise him ourselves on a daily basis!


----------



## bluecordelia

I hope you don't feel I am being too upbeat. I would have done anything to get Iv better. I regret some of my decisions especially about opening his eyes as that was me doing things to ease my fears. You are in such a dilemma and have all my respect x


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> I hope you don't feel I am being too upbeat. I would have done anything to get Iv better. I regret some of my decisions especially about opening his eyes as that was me doing things to ease my fears. You are in such a dilemma and have all my respect x


No. What good is it to mope about? He certainly isn't. It's hard on days like today where the only issue is his bladder and as @huckybuck pointed out he displays all the positive behaviours and his bum has scabbed over nicely. His legs aren't too scalded as he wont let us express him properly whereas yesterday he was bleeding nonstop and cried for hours. The fire photo was at the end of a fairly traumatic 48 hours.


----------



## bluecordelia

Jumbu I don't know how you do it. You must be exhausted. I should have offered to help. if you need anything please pm me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Jumbu I don't know how you do it. You must be exhausted. I should have offered to help. if you need anything please pm me xxxxxxxxxx


You have been amazing as it is! There isn't anything anyone can really do. For the most part the forum has been incredible. I know we've been up and down. I hadn't wanted to post originally as I didn't want to be a downer and instead waited until we thought he was coming home.


----------



## carly87

I know it's pretty meaningless, but I'm sending big hugs your way. I think you're an incredibly, incredibly strong and brave person for making this decision and putting his needs above your own. You have my utmost respect, as I don't know if I'd be strong enough to do it in the same position.

Hoping tomorrow is a nice, easy day for you too, and that you get some cuddles off your lad.


----------



## jumbu

Thanks Carly. Even now I keep wavering but OH is the one holding firm. As @Shoshannah pointed out waiting as long as we are is potentially causing him unnecessary suffering.

We just want to keep him as happy as he is in this moment right now.


----------



## GingerNinja

My heart goes out to you. You have done amazingly well and much more than I could have done. 
I'm sorry I've been a bit quiet but I didn't feel that comfortable with what Raffety was going through  in part because I imagine how my own cats would cope (an impossible comparison I know) 
I honestly believe that you have made the right decision however hard that has been. 

Enjoy your cuddles and I hope that you have a relaxed day tomorrow xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

Jumbu its fine to reflect and question yourself. I did every minute, hour ..you get the point. If you waver you can always look at the options again. 
Love to you all xxx


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Jumbu its fine to reflect and question yourself. I did every minute, hour ..you get the point. If you waver you can always look at the options again.
> Love to you all xxx


I know. There aren't really any viable options for him without a miracle.


----------



## bluecordelia

I am going to leave you lot alone as I feel I am impinging. Please remember I am here for you along with all the other PF people. I will pop in again tomorrow if that is ok??


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> I am going to leave you lot alone as I feel I am impinging. Please remember I am here for you along with all the other PF people. I will pop in again tomorrow if that is ok??


You aren't at all. Please do


----------



## Reets

Thinking of you all today, Jumbu, as the day draws on. I can well remember the bitter-sweet last hours with my Rosie two years ago. Her last day was lovely, though as each hour passed I wanted time to stop but instead it kept moving on. I tried to fight the tears all day, wanting her last day to be a celebration of her life and all things good. 

Please know that all of us here at PF hold you in our hearts this weekend and are wishing you a happy day with Rafferty and love and peace for you tomorrow. Please give lovely Rafferty a cuddle from all of us.

xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I hope you managed better with his bladder today xx


----------



## bluecordelia

Hi Jumbu

You have been on my mind all day. I have wished for a miracle. I hope you don't mind but I have bought some bluebell bulbs to plant. I am still around if you need anything or feel I can help. I know all the forum are with you,xx


----------



## Paddypaws

Jumbu I really hope that you can have some special cuddles with Rafferty tonight and that you have the strength to deal with tomorrow.
I like to think i would do as much as possible for any of my cats, but you and OH have dealt with way more than I could ever have handled and i think you have reached the right decision for Rafferty.
Big hugs, my thought are with you all
xxx


----------



## Matrod

I've been thinking about you all day as well, I don't really know what to say other than I hope you're having some lovely cuddles with your special man & thank you for sharing the positives from the last few days. I really admire everything you've done for this gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Citruspips

I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said except I'm thinking of you and sending all my love and best wishes.


----------



## ab1g41l

Thinking of you all today xxx


----------



## Bilai

Sending love, hugs and strength, Jumbu xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

Lots of love and kind vibes going out.

x


----------



## Cats cats cats

Thinking of you today. Give your boy a big kiss from me xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susan M

Thinking of you all more than ever today xxx


----------



## vivien

Hi jumbu. I haven't had a lot of time to come on here just a few minutes here and there. My heart goes out to you Hun, sending lots of love to you and Rafferty 

Viv xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Big hugs for you all today. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Jenny1966

Words are just not enough, Thinking of you and your OH today xx


----------



## jumbu

Thank you so much for all the kind words, hopes and prayers. We have just returned home from the vets.

@Shoshannah yesterday was better, I got a lot out and thismorning managed to get hisbbladder down to the size of a plum. It seems he is super easy to express today and yesterday

Last night we hoped and prayed for a miracle and while that didn't quite happen he did manage a totally normal poo and 3 tiny (10-15ml) wees and a single larger wee (30-40ml) in the litter tray. The bigger wee (if it was him and not lyra) completely blew our options open. We went to the vets thinking we would give him another week to see if it is just leaking or actual urination and to ask them about the severity of any kidney damage.

They are admitting him tomorrow and will be keeping him for the week with really close monitoring of his kidneys and bladder. They are going to keep him as a 'practice cat' so he will have free range during mornings and evenIngs as well as being able to chill in the staff room.

We are very worried about his kidneys but this way he will be able to be safely monitored by vets who know his full history. This is no slight to @catcoonz as we would love her to have him if/when we go away but right now with his bladder in its current state that isn't an option. Basically we need to know if he is going through cycles or is genuinely getting better. If it is a case of cycles then no matter how good his good days are tey do not justify the bad ones. For now the roller coaster continues and we are so grateful to our vets for how incredible hey have been. Normally they don't board animals at all and when Rafferty first had his accident we had to take him back to the emergency vets as they don't do overnight. Because the boarding is for monitoring and part of his treatment we should be able to do a direct claim to pet plan.

I can't begin to say how relieved we are. That said we are also trying not to get our hopes up with regard to any improvement. It is very very unlikely to happen. A slight improvement (meaning it is possible to express him easily) would mean we could continue to care for him. We just have to hope his bowls behave too!

Thank you again to all of you. I know at times his story seems disjointed or not a real reflection of how things are and that is simply because we are coming to terms with a very sick/cat who appears totally healthy and normal. If he were bad tempered, hated being handled, scared of people our decision would have been obvious. We have been all over the place. I trust you all know that we aren't taking the easy way out (if we were it would have been over at the start of August). We love him and are so glad you do too.

I hope this doesn't sound patronising or preachy but please check your cat proofing. We thought ours was sound - turns out windows can open.


----------



## jumbu

We had to break up a fur flying fight this morning but here was last nights civility.










Enjoying outside and the sun after his trip today


----------



## Jenny1966

Fingers crossed for that miracle to happen, and good on your vets for giving you and Rafferty a glimmer of hope. Stay strong xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

I am so happy that gorgeous Rafferry is being given a chance at life!!  I could see from the photos that he wasn't really ready to leave this world although I certainly don't blame you for thinking it seemed impossible, especially with a human baby on the way too. I am just so happy the vets are in a position to keep a close eye on him and give him some extra time to make progress and adapt to his condition


----------



## jumbu

Treaclesmum said:


> I am so happy that gorgeous Rafferry is being given a chance at life!!  I could see from the photos that he wasn't really ready to leave this world although I certainly don't blame you for thinking it seemed impossible, especially with a human baby on the way too. I am just so happy the vets are in a position to keep a close eye on him and give him some extra time to make progress and adapt to his condition


Remember that the photos are deceptive. His bad days do involve constant bleeding. He is certainly a fighter.


----------



## Jenny1966

jumbu said:


> Remember that the photos are deceptive. His bad days do involve constant bleeding. He is certainly a fighter.


I think you are all fighters ((hugs))


----------



## Soozi

Brilliant news for Rafferty my prayers have been answered! He's got a long way to go but I somehow feel he will make it. You just fight on little man!


----------



## JaimeandBree

I'm glad Rafferty is being given this chance, though I know he has his bad moments just now the pictures do show him still so full of life and not ready to give up just quite yet. I have everything crossed for him that there is some genuine improvement.


----------



## buffie

Although I have been reading from the start I have never replied as I didn't feel I had anything to contribute .
I really do hope that this might be the turning point for Rafferty,he is being given every chance of improving .
If at the end of this there is going to be no quality of life then at least you will know you tried everything.
Fingers and paws crossed for success.


----------



## idris

I'm so relieved for rafferty. In truely hope the vets can see an improvement and a positive way forward. Thank you Jumbu for assessing him right up to the last and giving him every chance.


----------



## sarahecp

I'm so pleased and happy for you Rafferty that you are being given the chance you truly deserve, you sound like you are a fighter and will not give up. 

I'm keeping everything that's possible to cross for you that you will improve and get through this.


----------



## catcoonz

At least at the vets they can observe exactly how Rafferty is doing.

Will keep all paws crossed there are improvements over the week.


----------



## Reets

I am so happy that there is a chance that things can still improve for Rafferty and for him to be with your vets in this way seems the perfect way to evaluate things for the future. You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers because that rollercoaster is a really rocky ride.

I know that all cases are different, there was a case in the Somali Rescue where a girl had had a car accident and had her tail amputated - she was incontinent and had to be expressed and for a long time things seemed hopeless - I don't know all the details, but I do know that it took a good six months for her to regain control of her bladder and bowels, but she did and lived happily ever after. 

Obviously the outlook for Rafferty is guarded in the extreme, but I pray for a miracle for your wonderful boy.

I must also say that I admire you so much for the way you have handled all this - you have gone way above and beyond what most would be able to cope with, and with amazing grace, always keeping Rafferty's needs to the fore.


----------



## AmsMam

I really hope this is the miracle you (along with all of Cat Chat I'm sure) were praying for.


----------



## huckybuck

I could weep with happiness that he's still alive.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> I could weep with happiness that he's still alive.


Me too! The Vet seems to hold out some hope so we have to stay positive for him.


----------



## bluecordelia

blimey I am in tears. I was out planting this morning and kept looking at the time.

I am willing this boy to get better. I know he is in for observation and there are still hurdles. I am willing to learn how to express him so you have options if you are away. Please know what a great a thing you have done to give him more time. Rafferty is a fighter and so are you. 

lots of love Susan Iv n Blue
xxx


----------



## Susan M

Oh Rafferty, if there was ever a time to come through with a glimmer of hope this was certainly it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Grand news, keeping everything crossed that he improves at the vet's!


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh this has brought tears to my eyes! Rafferty certainly is a little fighter bless him and I am praying for him that he continues to improve. You are right cat proofing can be deceptive, as we found when Popcorn scaled the top window we thought she couldn't reach as a kitten and we're in a top floor flat, yet she had no fear and would have gone out had I not grabbed her. Popcorn and I send Rafferty lots of strokes, love and positive healing vibes xx


----------



## Jannor

Fingers crossed for Rafferty. What a roller coaster you've been on, I do hope you can manage to relax a little while the vets do their best xx


----------



## Chillicat

What a rollercoaster of a ride Rafferty and you are on, it is amazing that he has got this far and am keeping fingers, paws and everything else crossed that he keeps on making small improvements. So glad that your vets are supporting you so well.


----------



## Citruspips

This is such s good turn of events. I'm so pleased for you. I think your vet wouldn't do this if they felt his situation was totally hopeless. Who knows how things will turn out but today is a lovely turn of events. Fingers and paws crossed xx


----------



## PetloverJo

Oh I do hope this is a sign of things improving for him and he is starting to get feeling back. 

Your emotions must be all over the place.

Keeping fingers crossed for your lovely boy. xxx


----------



## Matrod

Goodness me, this was not what I was expecting to read today, I'm so pleased for you about this glimmer of hope, surely he must be able to feel something now that he wasn't before if he's started to use the tray. I love the idea of him being the practice cat rather than stuck in a cage for a week! xx


----------



## bluecordelia

That Rafferty is giving it a go is a reflection of how well you Jumbu has managed his condition. Nerves are slow little devils firing and twitching. That he has pooped n peed is fab as signals are getting through. The bruising and trauma from his original injury will still be settling. 

I am hoping that a bit of wandering around and some good food will boost him. Have you been able to take his bits and own food? I know a lot of vets feed dry but I think some good wet is a help to aid his pooping. Lactulose softens the outer side and he needs soft wet food.

I totally admire you for what you are doing.

xxxxxxx


----------



## chillminx

I am so pleased and relieved to hear the vet decided today to review Rafferty's progress and as a result the plan to pts was shelved!!  What a brilliantly supportive vet you have who will to take Rafferty as an inpatient for a week, in a Practice that doesn't usually board animals! And to make him the honorary Practice Cat, so that he can wander around indoors and not be confined to a cage, is even better still.  I am so happy for the dear boy.

Rafferty will be in a place where he can have help whenever he needs it with his bladder as there will always be someone on duty with the ability to express him. The vet's is probably almost like his second home by now, he has spent so much time there in the past two months. I bet all the staff have become very fond of him. 

I remember some years ago when my own vet took in a diabetic cat whose owner was not able to manage his illness because she lived alone, worked long hours of shift work so was rarely at home the same times two days in succession, which made it difficult to organise his insulin injections. The owner had asked for the cat to be pts, but my vet was intending to rehome the cat. But he was such a lovely friendly cat she decided to keep him at the surgery and he became the Official Practice Cat. 

He used to wander around the place, in and out of the waiting room, curl up on the counter, or potter around the garden. The staff were all very attached to him. He got lots of fuss and attention from the visitors (the customers) and I think he had a great life. He was in his early teens when the vet adopted him, but he was a fixture at the vets for years after that, and I think he died around the age of 20.

I am also thrilled to hear that Rafferty has had a normal pee and a normal poo in the litter tray!! Hooray!! :Singing:Singing Such a clever boy! It's amazing news as it means the nerves are beginning to recover. You must be so happy about this development and pleased with his progress. Things can only get better, slowly but surely.


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> I am so pleased and relieved to hear the vet decided today to review Rafferty's progress and as a result the plan to pts was shelved!!  What a brilliantly supportive vet you have who will to take Rafferty as an inpatient for a week, in a Practice that doesn't usually board animals! And to make him the honorary Practice Cat, so that he can wander around indoors and not be confined to a cage, is even better still.  I am so happy for the dear boy.
> 
> Rafferty will be in a place where he can have help whenever he needs it with his bladder as there will always be someone on duty with the ability to express him. The vet's is probably almost like his second home by now, he has spent so much time there in the past two months. I bet all the staff have become very fond of him.
> 
> I remember some years ago when my own vet took in a diabetic cat whose owner was not able to manage his illness because she lived alone, worked long hours of shift work so was rarely at home the same times two days in succession, which made it difficult to organise his insulin injections. The owner had asked for the cat to be pts, but my vet was intending to rehome the cat. But he was such a lovely friendly cat she decided to keep him at the surgery and he became the Official Practice Cat.
> 
> He used to wander around the place, in and out of the waiting room, curl up on the counter, or potter around the garden. The staff were all very attached to him. He got lots of fuss and attention from the visitors (the customers) and I think he had a great life. He was in his early teens when the vet adopted him, but he was a fixture at the vets for years after that, and I think he died around the age of 20.
> 
> I am also thrilled to hear that Rafferty has had a normal pee and a normal poo in the litter tray!! Hooray!! :Singing:Singing Such a clever boy! It's amazing news as it means the nerves are beginning to recover. You must be so happy about this development and pleased with his progress. Things can only get better, slowly but surely.


Unfortunatly the normal poo and wees were one offs... We had a pooplosion this morning here's to hoping they will be back


----------



## chillminx

jumbu said:


> Unfortunatly the normal poo and wees were one offs... We had a pooplosion this morning here's to hoping they will be back


If normal poos and pees can happen once, the potential is there for them to happen again. The signals are beginning to work, but the fine tuning is still required.


----------



## carly87

I think, as much as everyone is trying to be helpful by saying things like "I can see he wasn't ready to elave this world yet", it is not appropriate. Unless you have lived with the cat day in, day out, you're in no position to judge whether or not it is in his best interests to prolong life, and for someone who has made the most difficult decision of pet ownership, it is not helpful to read comments like this I'm sure, which makes them question over and over again whether they're doing the right thing, and forces them to make that horrible decision again every time. With someone who didn't care or who wasn't trying to do their best for him or who wanted to PTS for a minor illness, then definitely, but this is not the case with our Jumbu! We should be supporting, not questioning, supporting with Raff whenever there's a hope of a different outcome, and supporting completely if the other decision is the one that must be taken. These are not people who are going to give up their cat without a damn good fight, and I'd ask everyone to remember that what they write can have massive impacts on the feelings and well-being of others before they write it.

All that being said, Jumbu, I'm hoping for that miracle right alongside you, and that Raff has a whale of a time at the vets with all the fuss and lovin he's going to get as the practice cat!


----------



## huckybuck

This is a public forum. 

Neither is it appropriate to ask people to censor their views when they only have Rafferty's best interest at heart.


----------



## idris

I would say that making a decision and sticking to to it no matter what occurs is not a virtue, however, constantly assessing and evaluating developments is one . If I had made the decision to pts and proclaimed it , I would have been willing like @jumbu to change my mind over the last few days of apparent progress. Constant questioning of the decision is obligatory I think . I will say that @Treaclesmum's comment must have been agreed with by the vet and jumbu or he would not be getting a weeks stay as a practice cat. I hope this thread won't develop into a tug of war . We are all pulling for the same team. Good luck this week jumbu and rafferty x


----------



## jumbu

carly87 said:


> I think, as much as everyone is trying to be helpful by saying things like "I can see he wasn't ready to elave this world yet", it is not appropriate. Unless you have lived with the cat day in, day out, you're in no position to judge whether or not it is in his best interests to prolong life, and for someone who has made the most difficult decision of pet ownership, it is not helpful to read comments like this I'm sure, which makes them question over and over again whether they're doing the right thing, and forces them to make that horrible decision again every time. With someone who didn't care or who wasn't trying to do their best for him or who wanted to PTS for a minor illness, then definitely, but this is not the case with our Jumbu! We should be supporting, not questioning, supporting with Raff whenever there's a hope of a different outcome, and supporting completely if the other decision is the one that must be taken. These are not people who are going to give up their cat without a damn good fight, and I'd ask everyone to remember that what they write can have massive impacts on the feelings and well-being of others before they write it.
> 
> All that being said, Jumbu, I'm hoping for that miracle right alongside you, and that Raff has a whale of a time at the vets with all the fuss and lovin he's going to get as the practice cat!


Thanks Carly, whilst this is a public forum and we'd obviously expect a range of views I can only hope that people know us well enough by now to know that we would do anything for him.

Because this is a public forum, with owners who have lost cats and had horrible similar situations, I have spared people graphic details. Of course I havent (and will not) taken photos in his worst moments or from angles that show his bleeding bum or the numerous sores up and down his legs. As a forum you won't see the horrible matts caused by lactulose that he refuses to groom off or his broken teeth. You won't see these things because we don't want to think about them. Yes he looks healthy considering, and we are very happy about this, but he isn't at all underneath. His kidneys are becoming necrotic. The only reason we didn't Pts was that he randomly became easier to express and we managed to fully express his bladder putting less pressure on his kidneys. I did explain this to a few people via pm but please please relise that he is not only incontinent. We are not just choosing to pTS to protect furniture or to avoid inconvenience. At this stage he ha used about £10000 of his insurance and cost us about £4000 in other expenses. If we didn't care or wanted an easy way out we would not have done anything.

The only thing we will not do is cause him extra suffering. Please just remember that we are doing our best for him but once a decision has been made please trust that we have explored every option: we've even moved house!

Again thank you so much for all the support and the love you have shown him.


----------



## Erenya

What a roller coaster of emotions you must be going through right now. I can't even imagine. I think you're going about this with more grace, bravery and understanding than most people would ever be able to muster.

I will confess that despite being not particularly religious, I did say a few prayers for Rafferty, asking for some sort of miracle. I'm not sure if that's what you got, it seems it's too early to tell, that there are many many questions that still need to be asked.

I think the statement that touched me most was:



jumbu said:


> Basically we need to know if he is going through cycles or is genuinely getting better. If it is a case of cycles then no matter how good his good days are they do not justify the bad ones.


I think this was the most succinct and tender way that you could have surmised the situation. Maybe it's too soon to rejoice fully, but enough to have a glimmer of hope. I can also understand the fear that such hope brings, to have it and to worry that it might be taken away.

I can't even imagine how you're feeling currently and I'm thinking of you and Rafferty on a nearly hourly basis. I hope he continues to improve and that you do get the miracle we are all hoping for.


----------



## lymorelynn

I've not posted on this thread before though I have been following it closely. At the end of the day each person who has a pet is responsible for the choices they make for its welfare and not everyone will agree on those choices. All I can ask is that everyone who is posting here thinks before they post. This must be a very difficult journey for Jumbu and for Rafferty and I am sure that everyone wants the best outcome for him.
@jumbu , my thoughts have been with you throughout and you have my heartfelt sympathy. Love and purrs xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

All I can say @jumbu is that you have gone above and beyond for Rafferty and I hope a miracle happens for you. At least you know you have tried everything and there is nothing else you can do. My heart goes out to you and I can only imagine the pain and heartbreak you are going through.


----------



## Soozi

Is Rafferty at the Vet's now? I hope he's settling in well and pray there will be a favourable outcome for him by the end of his week's stay!


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> Is Rafferty at the Vet's now? I hope he's settling in well and pray there will be a favourable outcome for him by the end of his week's stay!


Not yet. I'm taking him after work today. They close at 3 on Sundays so there wouldn't have been anyone there to express /monitor him over night. As it is he will be alone all night


----------



## Treaclesmum

idris said:


> I would say that making a decision and sticking to to it no matter what occurs is not a virtue, however, constantly assessing and evaluating developments is one . If I had made the decision to pts and proclaimed it , I would have been willing like @jumbu to change my mind over the last few days of apparent progress. Constant questioning of the decision is obligatory I think . I will say that @Treaclesmum's comment must have been agreed with by the vet and jumbu or he would not be getting a weeks stay as a practice cat. I hope this thread won't develop into a tug of war . We are all pulling for the same team. Good luck this week jumbu and rafferty x


Precisely. And my comment was also made to try to prevent regrets if a decision was made too soon, we all know what that can feel like. I will not be apologising for making what was only ever made as a supportive remark.


----------



## jumbu

I don't think you or anyone needs to apologie


Treaclesmum said:


> Precisely. And my comment was also made to try to prevent regrets if a decision was made too soon, we all know what that can feel like. I will not be apologising for making what was only ever made as a supportive remark.


i don't think you or anyone need apologise

Relax all you lovely people.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I hope Rafferty gets on well at the vet's, wishing him luck for tonight xxx

Has he had an ultrasound to assess his kidneys?


----------



## Soozi

Same from me!! Good luck Rafferty sweet boy!!


----------



## jumbu

We've left him there.  missing him loads already and am having plenty of doubts. Turns out the manager vetoed the practice cat idea and he's just in a dog kennel all week. They said he wouldn't be able to get any exercise so I'm worried about his leg regressing and muscle wastage. 

The vet we spoke to today implied we should have pts and probably should in the future - I would mind this if her reasons were linked to his health but they were the type of thing my mum might say 'you don't want that when you're having a baby' etc. actually we have developed strategies for baby+incontinence so it made me quite sad. They also ignored the food and are going to feed him whiskas/whatever they have  

I was gutted our apt wasn't with our lovely usual vet and am in two minds about bringing him home again and booking him into fitz. for the same monitoring (you wouldn't believe it but fitz would be cheaper too!).


----------



## Erenya

I think you need to go with your instincts and what makes you feel best about the situation


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> We've left him there.  missing him loads already and am having plenty of doubts. Turns out the manager vetoed the practice cat idea and he's just in a dog kennel all week. They said he wouldn't be able to get any exercise so I'm worried about his leg regressing and muscle wastage.
> 
> The vet we spoke to today implied we should have pts and probably should in the future - I would mind this if her reasons were linked to his health but they were the type of thing my mum might say 'you don't want that when you're having a baby' etc. actually we have developed strategies for baby+incontinence so it made me quite sad. They also ignored the food and are going to feed him whiskas/whatever they have
> 
> I was gutted our apt wasn't with our lovely usual vet and am in two minds about bringing him home again and booking him into fitz. for the same monitoring (you wouldn't believe it but fitz would be cheaper too!).


I'm so sorry that the practice cat plan was vetoed, I think the vet was a little insensitive towards you and I would've hoped they would take your concerns into account and feed him what he is used to in order to prevent any more tummy upsets abd try to keep him on an even keel.

If it were me, I would bring him home and speak with Fitzpatrick to see what they think. I don't think he will think much of being penned up for a week, at least at home he has time to exercise etc. Big hugs


----------



## Jenny1966

jumbu said:


> We've left him there.  missing him loads already and am having plenty of doubts. Turns out the manager vetoed the practice cat idea and he's just in a dog kennel all week. They said he wouldn't be able to get any exercise so I'm worried about his leg regressing and muscle wastage.
> 
> The vet we spoke to today implied we should have pts and probably should in the future - I would mind this if her reasons were linked to his health but they were the type of thing my mum might say 'you don't want that when you're having a baby' etc. actually we have developed strategies for baby+incontinence so it made me quite sad. They also ignored the food and are going to feed him whiskas/whatever they have
> 
> I was gutted our apt wasn't with our lovely usual vet and am in two minds about bringing him home again and booking him into fitz. for the same monitoring (you wouldn't believe it but fitz would be cheaper too!).


I think if the decision you have made is to have him monitored for another week and you would be happier with Fitz then go with that. I don't think you will be happy knowing Rafferty is stuck in a crate all week. I assume at fitz there are a lot more people available so Raff won't be left alone so much?


----------



## jumbu

Jenny1966 said:


> I think if the decision you have made is to have him monitored for another week and you would be happier with Fitz then go with that. I don't think you will be happy knowing Rafferty is stuck in a crate all week. I assume at fitz there are a lot more people available so Raff won't be left alone so much?


OH says he should stay so we can visit (5 mins vs 1hr20) Despite poosplosion there was a normal poo in the litter tray and his bum ha been ok. Beginning to feel like he might just have improved enough.

@Shoshannah vets think kidneys ok for now but if he isn't able to be expressed they wil be knackered within days - does that sound right? I'd not looked into necrosis as I'd always figured we'd be able to express him.

I just found baby pictures ...


----------



## Matrod

Oh no, that's such a shame about him not being able to roam as originally said. You've got to go with what you think is best, at least at fitz there would be someone there 24 hours a day. I think I just melted at the kitten photo :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> @Shoshannah vets think kidneys ok for now but if he isn't able to be expressed they wil be knackered within days - does that sound right? I'd not looked into necrosis as I'd always figured we'd be able to express him.
> 
> I just found baby pictures ...


Little petal. Happier times.

He has a partial obstruction and the worry would be hydronephrosis with acute kidney injury if it gets bad enough. While every case is different I wouldn't expect it to happen within only a few days. A complete obstruction is another matter but fortunately there's been no evidence of that so far, as far I can tell from your posts.

I'm a little confused as to why they wouldn't accept his food, seems a bit sad.

Keeping everything crossed that we see the improvement we've all been hoping for!


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu, Would you able to take Rafferty out of his cage when you visit and give him some exercise on harness and leash?

Very pleased to hear his kidneys are OK! What a relief it must be to know that!


----------



## Pear

I understand your OH half wanting him to be closer, but I too voice huge objections to them not taking his food and the insensitive comments.
You haven't invested all your love, time and effort into his recovery to be hit with such remarks.
If i was you and this is a big if i would have put said vet in her place and insisted he was fed his home diet.
No cat of mine would be signed into a vet if they were going to feed Whiskers if that was not the food i fed at home,
It just seems like such a mean hearted disrespectful attitude i am so....angry on your behalf.
Probably touched a nerve as i had a issue with my sweetheart ferret earlier in the year and sent a very blunt email.
Hugs and kisses from us.
I know you will make the best of the options you have. X


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> @jumbu, Would you able to take Rafferty out of his cage when you visit and give him some exercise on harness and leash?
> 
> Very pleased to hear his kidneys are OK! What a relief it must be to know that!


They aren't ok, just not giving up yet...
Edit: sorry realised I said they were ok. Ok as in not rubbished completely.

He will be able to run around the consult room if we visit... It's until Sunday. He's a week off cage rest and he did overdo it yesterday a bit and get limpy so maybe it will help?


----------



## bluecordelia

oh Rafferty we are all with you and Jumbu.
Its a shame he cant have the run of the vets. Nice gentle mooching and all that.
He seems to be stuck right in the middle. take him some good grub when you visit. 

Jumbu you will weigh up the options as only you know what you can manage and Rafferty will be happy with. 

lots of affection Susan xxxx


.


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> oh Rafferty we are all with you and Jumbu.
> Its a shame he cant have the run of the vets. Nice gentle mooching and all that.
> He seems to be stuck right in the middle. take him some good grub when you visit.
> 
> Jumbu you will weigh up the options as only you know what you can manage and Rafferty will be happy with.
> 
> lots of affection Susan xxxx
> 
> .


Once again we are in limbo. We will see what this week brings.

It's been insane the last few months - I've gone from obsessing over pregnancy to badly remembering that we are having a human in 10 weeks time...


----------



## bluecordelia

Jumbu get your feet up and have a brew. You only have to shout and there is support.
When you are in you cant think straight. x


----------



## AmsMam

It might be worth you or your OH giving the vets a ring in the morning to ask about the difference between what you were led to believe would happen and what you were told when you took him in. See if it was just that one vet with their own ideas or whether they really did change the plan completely.

For tonight, please do put your feet up and try to relax if you can.


----------



## jumbu

UPDATE:

Spoke to our lovely vet today. We are taking in his food and litter. So relief there.

Good(sort of news): I wasn't being incompetent with hisbbladder

Bad news: they only managed to express 5ml over 6/7attempts spread over the day. Hisbbladder is super full but not yet distended and he's heading into crazy constipation/bleeding no full poo mode. He is crying lots and over grooming unless someone is giving him attention or food. It looks like it's a week long cycle to me.

Even lovely vet did entry say we need to consider what's humane. We had just begun to hope - and again are still hoping that he will be ok. He doesn't even need to get better just to stop having bad days like today.

They are going to do a uralysis to check kidney function and look for infection and we discussed diazepam again as well as surgical options. They are also going to talk to fitZ again to share ideas etc.

Edit: sounds like he's also getting lots of play and attention. He's made himself very popular (and why wouldn't he he's beautiful). Lovely vet gushed about how chilled and friendly he is despite everything and said what an unusual thing he is.


----------



## Reets

I am sure that Rafferty will be a very popular guest at your vets, as you say, who could not love him? We hope, with you, that he will be OK. He is an absolute darling.

He, and you, remain in my thoughts and prayers. A small improvement would be just fantastic.

xx


----------



## bluecordelia

He seems to have this bad time every so often. It is great you can take his own stuff. Its lovely he is making himself popular. I am thinking if massage would help his bowel? It is great for wind and colic. 

Please let us know how he gets on. x


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> He seems to have this bad time every so often. It is great you can take his own stuff. Its lovely he is making himself popular. I am thinking if massage would help his bowel? It is great for wind and colic.
> 
> Please let us know how he gets on. x


Not a chance on the massage front. He screams if you touch him when he's in this state  they'll do a miralax if he doesn't pass anything properly


----------



## bluecordelia

I am glad he is getting a bit of help. Cats are so fussy about their toileting.


----------



## Vanessa131

His own food should help his stools as clearly new food could lead to a runny bum. 

I bet hes got everyone wrapped around his little paw, cheeky monster.


----------



## jumbu

Vanessa131 said:


> His own food should help his stools as clearly new food could lead to a runny bum.
> 
> I bet hes got everyone wrapped around his little paw, cheeky monster.


I would LOVE a runny bum! 
In all seriousness I hope you're right.

Turns out he is quite the charmer. Preaccident he was always so standoffish


----------



## jumbu

update:

Same as yesterday on the poo front 

Still good in himself

Urine has high white blood cells and protein so they think infection and are investigating further.

Should also say they managed to get 160 ml then 60ml of urine today but bladder still very full. Would expect to get 400ml minimum over a day (more considering it was distended this am)

Edit: further update 

Went to drop in his food and got to see him alongside another update front the vet.

I have never ever seen him leak this much. He was totally covered in wee and very stained looking. I should stress this isn't from neglect or anything he just can't keep up with his grooming demands today. I should point out this is a cat who never has a hair out of place unless it is contaminated by lactulose.

They are starting him on antibiotics before they send away his urine sample. Problem is his bladder now won't fill enough for them to remove the sample witha needle (large sterile sample needed and it is done by a syringe so it doesn't contaminate the sample). 

Seemed pretty happy and not too stressed considering.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> update:
> 
> Same as yesterday on the poo front
> 
> Still good in himself
> 
> Urine has high white blood cells and protein so they think infection and are investigating further.
> 
> Should also say they managed to get 160 ml then 60ml of urine today but bladder still very full. Would expect to get 400ml minimum over a day (more considering it was distended this am)
> 
> Edit: further update
> 
> Went to drop in his food and got to see him alongside another update front the vet.
> 
> I have never ever seen him leak this much. He was totally covered in wee and very stained looking. I should stress this isn't from neglect or anything he just can't keep up with his grooming demands today. I should point out this is a cat who never has a hair out of place unless it is contaminated by lactulose.
> 
> They are starting him on antibiotics before they send away his urine sample. Problem is his bladder now won't fill enough for them to remove the sample witha needle (large sterile sample needed and it is done by a syringe so it doesn't contaminate the sample).
> 
> Seemed pretty happy and not too stressed considering.


It's definitely worth sending the urine for culture, since urinary dipsticks are notoriously rubbish for measuring white blood cells in cats - I never even read that one as I would always ignore it. They may have identified white blood cells under the microscope, which is much more reliable and would be highly suggestive of a UTI.

Unfortunately, cats with neurogenic bladders are at increased risk of UTI because they don't have the normal voiding mechanism to clear bacteria. If he's had a dirty bottom this could also predispose. In the long term, some advocate the use of probiotic supplements to try and reduce the risk of recurrence. Never used them for this purpose myself so can't really comment on their effectiveness personally.

I'm very confused by what's going on with the bladder - his bladder is very full and distended, yet won't fill enough for a cystocentesis? A sterile culture can be run from 1-2ml urine; in some cats I can get urine out of a bladder the size of a walnut - though TBF it's not always possible, especially in large, fat or wriggly cats. Plum size is better for that.

What is the plan now? Have they consulted with a neurologist or spinal surgeon? This can sometimes be helpful to give a new perspective on management. I often ring an expert to annoy them with questions about my patients. 

Hugs for Rafferty.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Wait. 400ml a *day*?! How much does he weigh?!


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> Wait. 400ml a *day*?! How much does he weigh?!


8.5kg they said 50ml per kg of cat although it varies big time


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> It's definitely worth sending the urine for culture, since urinary dipsticks are notoriously rubbish for measuring white blood cells in cats - I never even read that one as I would always ignore it. They may have identified white blood cells under the microscope, which is much more reliable and would be highly suggestive of a UTI.
> 
> Unfortunately, cats with neurogenic bladders are at increased risk of UTI because they don't have the normal voiding mechanism to clear bacteria. If he's had a dirty bottom this could also predispose. In the long term, some advocate the use of probiotic supplements to try and reduce the risk of recurrence. Never used them for this purpose myself so can't really comment on their effectiveness personally.
> 
> I'm very confused by what's going on with the bladder - his bladder is very full and distended, yet won't fill enough for a cystocentesis? A sterile culture can be run from 1-2ml urine; in some cats I can get urine out of a bladder the size of a walnut - though TBF it's not always possible, especially in large, fat or wriggly cats. Plum size is better for that.
> 
> What is the plan now? Have they consulted with a neurologist or spinal surgeon? This can sometimes be helpful to give a new perspective on management. I often ring an expert to annoy them with questions about my patients.
> 
> Hugs for Rafferty.


Everybody is confused including the specialists. They are mid consultation with fitz. His bladder was holding nothing this afternoon everything was just running (and I mean running) out of him. I couldn't even find it (haven't ever had that issue bar first attempts). It keeps changing day to day.

He remains very wriggly maybe that's why?

I think they did the check under the microscope - they did the dipstick while waiting for us to ok the sample being sent away.

It's frustration all round.

Bladder was full and distended first thing this morning when they first updated and expressed. Then he seemed to 'let loose' and it's been empty/incredibly small since def not plum sized.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> 8.5kg they said 50ml per kg of cat although it varies big time


50ml/kg is polyuric. More like 250ml daily would be average for a cat of his weight.

What is the state of the kidneys? Have they done bloods etc?


----------



## jumbu

Shoshannah said:


> 50ml/kg is polyuric. More like 250ml daily would be average for a cat of his weight.
> 
> What is the state of the kidneys? Have they done bloods etc?


Hoping I missheard then. I did think it sounded like a lot! Tbf I was between lessons and hiding in the disabled toilets ... Bloods are being run


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

jumbu said:


> Hoping I missheard then. I did think it sounded like a lot! Tbf I was between lessons and hiding in the disabled toilets ... Bloods are being run


Hopefully it will yield some information about his kidneys then xx


----------



## jumbu

I hope so. We are nearly down to his last £1000 on the insurance.


I read a post a while back saying that cats basically never go over the £6000 mark... Thank God we didn't lower his policy.


----------



## Reets

Gosh, its so complicated with things changing all the time, isn't it? I hope they do get some info back and that lovely Rafferty responds well to the antibiotics.

<hugs>


----------



## Bilai

jumbu said:


> I hope so. We are nearly down to his last £1000 on the insurance.
> 
> I read a post a while back saying that cats basically never go over the £6000 mark... Thank God we didn't lower his policy.


We were given the £6000 mark by our vet and I think I may have posted about it. All I can say is I'm extremely glad you didn't lower his policy too.

Lots of love for Rafferty. I think about him and you all the time. If hope and good thoughts were enough he'd be home with you now xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

@jumbu hi  any news on your lovely boy today ? xxx


----------



## jumbu

They did the cystocentesis and have sent it away. They've given him antibiotics for cystitis He's still leaking like crazy and 'enjoying' his time there. He's spent most of his time out and running around with the nurses from what lovely vet said. No news on the consult yet.


----------



## bluecordelia

Glad he is settled any enjoying his time. If he has a UTI then abx will clear it.
Sorry I wasn't about yesterday as we had loads of builders around.

x


----------



## jumbu

New update:

Large anal sore as a result of the constipation. Urine scalds on his legs are much much worse too. They are using lots of barrier creams and washing him regularly but he is just leaking too much. Hopefully the antibiotics will help.

The manualy removed a large chunk of poo today and gave a miralax.


----------



## bluecordelia

Nothing worse than a sore tush. Hope the abx reduce his frequency x


----------



## jumbu

I haven't actually spoken to the vets today but voicemail says wee in the litter tray and small bladder this am... Maybe on the up?


----------



## jumbu

Seems bladder small as still nonstop leaking, likely just stood in the litter tray. He's on clay litter so it took a while for him to notice that that was where he was supposed to go.


----------



## Reets

I hope the antibiotics will make a difference for Rafferty. Bless his heart. Still praying for that miracle for you all.

<hug>


----------



## Treaclesmum

Bless him, I know antibiotics can really clear up the problem when it's caused by cystitis, so fingers crossed they will start making a difference for him soon X


----------



## bluecordelia

Those abx should start kicking in. Is he still happy in himself and pottering about?


----------



## jumbu

Back to see him today. Very chilled and confident clearly being spoilt rotten. 

Bladder is back to its old tricks and his bowels are deteriorating. 

They couldn't express him at all today or yesterday. Bladder is huge :/ 

2 £2 size scalds developing on his haunches from the leaking. They've shaved him and are keeping very clean and using barrier creams but he isn't being cooperative.


----------



## vivien

Oh poor Rafferty those scalds must be very sore. My Taz used to get them she had spay incontinence. I hope his antibiotics kick in for him soon

Viv xx


----------



## Cats cats cats

So sorry to read this update    poor boy  thinking of you xxx


----------



## jumbu

At the risk of some serious déjà vu...

Look who's back! He is home for now.










And shamelessly begging for lamb...

He has cystitis. Our vets said they couldn't express him again but that they did see him actively urinate. They have said we should reduce expressing because of the cystitis possibly making it worse. Blood in urine he is passing is a bit scary. We are awaiting cultures and tests before an ultrasound. We have to be careful now as he is approaching the limit of his insurance so have to be super selective.

We are bathing his scalds with boiled salt water solution and really hope they will clear up soon. He's never had them this badly. I'm blaming the vet bed.

@huckybuck he has been prescribed cystophan (can't remember sp) we reminded he was already on it but fab suggestion early on.

Everybody remains totally confused. For now our gorgeous boy is home, safe and not arguing too much with his sister even though she isn't happy to see him. She doesn't really understand the towels aren't for her...


----------



## huckybuck

So pleased to see him home and that the vets have seen him actively urinate. Hopefully the cystitis will start to clear up with the added bonus they should keep him nice and relaxed.


----------



## popcornsmum

Aw bless! Glad he's home again and Lyra certainly looks like she's owning the towel! :Cat


----------



## Soozi

Rafferty looks so beautiful I'm so pleased he's home and keeping everything crossed for his test results.


----------



## bluecordelia

Bless his cotton socks. I used cheap saline on Iv that you buy from a chemist to clean contact lenses. It was around his eyes but I knew it wouldn't b stingy. I used to put it (the liquid) against my skin as any wound heals best if kept warm and a bit moist. 



Please shout out any dressings or creams you are using as I often has free samples I cant give out to humans. Aqueos cream is cheap and although not much use for dry skin is often used as a soap substitute. I had a honey cream with Iv called Manuka fill or activsasason. It was cheap and is good on burns/ wounds. It needs warming but if you have manuka honey that is the same. 



x


----------



## bluecordelia

sorry it should say activon..wont let me edit xvv


----------



## Soozi

bluecordelia said:


> Bless his cotton socks. I used cheap saline on Iv that you buy from a chemist to clean contact lenses. It was around his eyes but I knew it wouldn't b stingy. I used to put it (the liquid) against my skin as any wound heals best if kept warm and a bit moist.
> 
> Please shout out any dressings or creams you are using as I often has free samples I cant give out to humans. Aqueos cream is cheap and although not much use for dry skin is often used as a soap substitute. I had a honey cream with Iv called Manuka fill or activsasason. It was cheap and is good on burns/ wounds. It needs warming but if you have manuka honey that is the same.
> 
> x


What would we do without you BC! hugs!
XXX


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> What would we do without you BC! hugs!
> XXX


A total legend and a lifeline.


----------



## jumbu

She is NOT giving up the towel...


----------



## popcornsmum

Hahaha! Now Lyra, you need to share your towel with Rafferty!!!


----------



## jumbu




----------



## blade100

Bless his little cotton socks :Kiss


----------



## Matrod

jumbu said:


> View attachment 247942
> View attachment 247943


How lovely :Happy:Happy I hope Lyra's given up the towel now!


----------



## bluecordelia

Go Rafferty go. Its lovely to see him home. x


----------



## Reets

He is an absolutely stunning lad, isn't he? Rosie had cystitis and passed blood with it, and was very very uncomfortable, so if they can sort that out it would be great - so happy to hear that the vets saw him actively urinate - that is fantastic news.

Still in my thoughts and prayers - I know there is a long way to go and he's not out of the woods by any means.

Its lovely to see him home and playing.


----------



## carly87

Was going to suggest a good quality manuka honey of at least 10 strength or more. We use this on burns victims in hospitals sometimes, and results are wonderful. Also doesn't matter if he licks it off as it's not going to hurt him.


----------



## jumbu

It's official... Lactulose is the stickiest substance known to man.

To serve us right for getting a Maine Coon his Raffertyness has discovered that he can hold the lactulose in his mouth then bring it back up/spit it out wherever he likes.

Carpet and lactulose do not mix.

No wee today at all and his bladder is HUGE I managed to express maybe 2ml


----------



## jumbu

He's pretty sure if he lays here for long enough I will cave and give him more treats/attention.









He's been holding this position for 5 minutes without moving...


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh Rafferty! Bless your heart! Popcorn says you need to swallow your lactolose or she will come and drink it because it's her favourite medicine and the only one we can get down her with no fuss (she's a sugar addict!)


----------



## Soozi

I have to say in spite of all his problems he is looking stunningly beautiful! gorgeous Rafferty!


----------



## jumbu

Soozi said:


> I have to say in spite of all his problems he is looking stunningly beautiful! gorgeous Rafferty!


We think so


----------



## jumbu

popcornsmum said:


> Oh Rafferty! Bless your heart! Popcorn says you need to swallow your lactolose or she will come and drink it because it's her favourite medicine and the only one we can get down her with no fuss (she's a sugar addict!)


Rafferty say she is more than welcome!


----------



## bluecordelia

Yeah the honey is good stuff on burns and wounds. he will levae it alone if he is more of a savoury boy x.
He still has that light in his eyes. x


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aww bless him! Would the honey be better than lactulose? It might have a similar effect and he might prefer it maybe?


----------



## Pear

Pumpkin would certainly have the same affect you can buy it in Tesco or Waitrose. 
Not sure if it would taste any better i mix it with food.
I buy a tin (£2) divide it between a ice cube tray then just defrost cubes as required.


----------



## jumbu

His sores are healing! They might be good enough tomorrow that I'll be able to show you what the lesser one is like.

He is doing so so well despite being a bit of a monster. 

No joy on the bladder so he hasnt been properly expressed in 3 days.bladder isn't huge though...


----------



## Reets

So glad to hear that his sores are healing 

Bless him.


----------



## jumbu

More wee in the litter tray and no leaking


----------



## bingolitle

yay - go raff boy


----------



## Reets

Brilliant news - well done Rafferty


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awesome!!!  

You should try him with Applaws Chicken and Pumpkin pouches, mine have that when they get upset tummies and they gobble it up. 
They much prefer pumpkin that way rather than canned pumpkin


----------



## huckybuck

Oh the good good boy. I pray with all my heart this is his turning point now.


----------



## chillminx

This is SO good to hear @jumbu!! Brilliant!


----------



## jumbu

Leaking today haven't tried bladder yet...

Tried: 1 drop


----------



## jumbu

Still no joy expressing, waiting for OH to arrive back and do litter tray. Bladder big but not scary big. Haven't expressed him since Monday but lovely vet says not to worry to much - she asked if she could have him- we said no not a chance 

Here's the least bad scald - it's still very red and angry looking but the protecting the hair re growth has offered means he can't groom it to shreds again. I can't believe how quickly it's healed . We will get some honey for the other ones though.


----------



## jumbu




----------



## bluecordelia

I would use honey on his skin....its fab and doesn't matter if he licks it.


----------



## Reets

I'm not surprised your vet asked if she could have him - he is such a stunning boy, and a gentleman to boot, who wouldn't want lovely Rafferty!

Glad to hear his sores are healing.


----------



## jumbu

For anyone of a mind here's the quantity of wee he is producing (it's oko plus). If isn't a lot but it seems to be enough.


----------



## blade100

That looks a good amount, I use oko too and Arthur does wees that looks like that amount.


----------



## jumbu

blade100 said:


> That looks a good amount, I use oko too and Arthur does wees that looks like that amount.


Each are about 1/4-1/5 the size lyra produces but not too bad really.


----------



## blade100

How's his pooing business lately? 
It's good that he's actively going in the tray on his own and weeing, bless him


----------



## jumbu

blade100 said:


> How's his pooing business lately?
> It's good that he's actively going in the tray on his own and weeing, bless him


Had been ok but none yesterday or today think we are heading towards constipation


----------



## bluecordelia

That sore is great now. Blinking well done Jumbu and Rafferty and I would also be in line to have him . The vet can get in line behind me!!!. He is gorgeous.
Please keep updating us.
I hope you are feeling more relaxed with everything.
Not long to half term
x


----------



## jumbu

And so dignified these days...


----------



## huckybuck

How often is he doing a wee @jumbu?


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> How often is he doing a wee @jumbu?


Usually 1-3 little ones over night + lots of leaking in the night (probably the day too) but leaking is variable.


----------



## mrs phas

I'm sure you're using lots of Manuka honey on him, as i've seen you mention it
if you didn't know, Lidl do a 15+ pure Manuka honey for 4.99, its the same size that costs around 20.00 in most supermarkets and more in H&B
Might save you a few pennies, if you're not already using it from there


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu - for the Manuka honey to be properly effective for treating wounds it is advised to buy a make with a UMF of 10 + or more. The higher the better really. 

EDIT : as mrs phas says 15 + is good


----------



## huckybuck

It's probably going to be a little while for the cystitis to settle down. He is such a good boy for doing his wees in the tray though leaking or otherwise. 

Both Holly and Little H tend to do quite a few smaller wees a day whereas Huck and Grace generally do 3 big ones. 

Little H will wee even if he doesn't want to if I show him the litter tray lol!!


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> It's probably going to be a little while for the cystitis to settle down. He is such a good boy for doing his wees in the tray though leaking or otherwise.
> 
> Both Holly and Little H tend to do quite a few smaller wees a day whereas Huck and Grace generally do 3 big ones.
> 
> Little H will wee even if he doesn't want to if I show him the litter tray lol!!


Lyra and Rafferty have always done 1 absolutely huge one very day or every other day.

This morning there was the worlds biggest cat poo in his tray... So big you be impressed (?!) if a human produced it. It won't flush and smells horrendous but he clearly managed to pass it by himself which is better than anything so far.

Really hoping this is the miracle recovery we needed


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> Lyra and Rafferty have always done 1 absolutely huge one very day or every other day.
> 
> This morning there was the worlds biggest cat poo in his tray... So big you be impressed? If a human produced it. It won't flush and smells horrendous but he clearly managed to pass it by himself which is better than anything so far.
> 
> Really hoping this is the miracle recovery we needed


that's awesome! Well done Rafferty. Clever boy. You must be so pleased @jumbu


----------



## blade100

jumbu said:


> Lyra and Rafferty have always done 1 absolutely huge one very day or every other day.
> 
> This morning there was the worlds biggest cat poo in his tray... So big you be impressed (?!) if a human produced it. It won't flush and smells horrendous but he clearly managed to pass it by himself which is better than anything so far.
> 
> Really hoping this is the miracle recovery we needed


Fantastic news!! Well done rafferty :Cat:Kiss I bet he feels tons better :Woot
I'm really pleased for you all that rafferty is doing so much better :Happy


----------



## Charity

Hooray, who'd think we could get so excited about cat poo, good boy Rafferty.


----------



## carly87

Love reading the updates of the progress he's making. My fingers are very, very firmly crossed for him. Sounds like regeneration is beginning!


----------



## vivien

I am just catching up on Rafferty's progress. I am so pleased he is managing to '"go" by himself I know what you mean by massive poos that won't flush yogi is exactly the same. But it's great progress for Rafferty well done.  

Viv xx


----------



## Erenya

I'm not sure I've ever been so pleased to hear about poo


----------



## Pear

After looking after 9 ferrets with a horrendous gastric illness I completely apreciate the joy of 'normal ' poops If they are in a litter box all the better BUT your average poop is something to do a wiggle dance of joy about. *grins* 

It's been six months nearly and I still get happy vibes when I clean there trays.

I hope this means that his nerves and such like are starting to recover sending him signals etc.


----------



## huckybuck

So thrilled to hear this news this morning. That's a massive step in the right direction.

Keeping everything crossed the wees get bigger and less frequent now....


----------



## Soozi

Things are sounding so good for Rafferty! Keeping everything crossed he will get through it! He's looking. His usual gorgeous self even in his undignified pose!


----------



## Dumpling

That's great news! That's a real step in the right direction 

Keeping everything crossed for your lovely boy!


----------



## Reets

Wow, well done Rafferty exceeding all expectations.

A huge poo is most excellent news and has brought a big smile to my face


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am so pleased that Rafferty has done a huge poo.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Way to go, Rafferty m'boy!


----------



## jumbu

She growled and hit him immediately after this but no bribes were involved I swear....


----------



## Susan M

They look amazing, Rafferty looks happy


----------



## loroll1991

jumbu said:


> She growled and hit him immediately after this but no bribes were involved I swear....
> View attachment 248298


I have been following your thread from the beginning, but didn't really feel I would be very helpful in any way  but I am so so so glad Rafferty is improving and that he went for a nice big poop!! That is such a beautiful photo! Beautiful kitties xx


----------



## chloe1975

They look beautiful together. So pleased that raffety is doing better, hope you are feeling a little less stressed. Sometimes these things take a little bit more time. Xx


----------



## blade100

Absolutely stunning, just stunning.
He does he looks happy, I'm so pleased he's doing ok.Xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> She growled and hit him immediately after this but no bribes were involved I swear....
> View attachment 248298


Beautiful photo @jumbu, they look lovely together


----------



## jumbu

She won the table and is pretending to sleep while jealously gaurding it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh, they are gorgeous , I love Maine Coons ! Maybe one day.
So glad things are improving for him.


----------



## jumbu

Once you get one...

Well, just look at @huckybuck


----------



## Matrod

Gorgeous photos :Happy I love Maine Coons too, I used to help house sit a pair, they're really lovely. I've just caught up on the latest developments with Raff, things really are sounding more positive, got everything crossed he's reached a turning point xx


----------



## jumbu

This morning 6 small (slightly larger than a golf ball) wees in his litter tray, minimal leaking and he's even been allowed on the bed!

Off to the vets in a mo to see if he genuinely is getting better


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Good luck at the vets, really hoping you get some positive news


----------



## Soozi

Good luck Rafferty! you are looking so gorgeous! fingers crossed all goes well at the Vet's today!


----------



## loroll1991

jumbu said:


> This morning 6 small (slightly larger than a golf ball) wees in his litter tray, minimal leaking and he's even been allowed on the bed!
> 
> Off to the vets in a mo to see if he genuinely is getting better
> 
> View attachment 248372


Good luck at the vets today Rafferty!! You're looking as gorgeous as ever!! Xx


----------



## Vanessa131

Good luck, the litter tray does sound promising. I'm sure he will enjoy being a huge tart at the vets again!


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh keeping everything crossed!!! The wees sound good and especially with minimal leaking. How lovely that he can get on the bed again - I bet he's a very happy boy!!

Loved the pic of the two of them...


----------



## blade100

Good luck both of you. Sounds like He's doing well 
Amy xx


----------



## jumbu

He shouted the entire time. Bloods and cultures looking good, and his bladder was smaller than a golf ball. All signs point to recovery  

That miracle my have just happened.


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> He shouted the entire time. Bloods and cultures looking good, and his bladder was smaller than a golf ball. All signs point to recovery
> 
> That miracle my have just happened.


Over the moon! Lets keep everything crossed! Good boy Rafferty! :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> He shouted the entire time. Bloods and cultures looking good, and his bladder was smaller than a golf ball. All signs point to recovery
> 
> That miracle my have just happened.


This has made me weep for joy. Over the moon.


----------



## idris

jumbu said:


> She growled and hit him immediately after this but no bribes were involved I swear....
> View attachment 248298


This is a gorgeous picture. I'm over the moon he is making a bit of progress .


----------



## JaimeandBree

This is simply fantastic news!


----------



## jumbu

Flaunting his newfound bed privileges...


----------



## sarahecp

Wonderful news  

Way to go Rafferty


----------



## AmsMam

Well done Rafferty, great news.


----------



## blade100

I'm so happy for you I've got a lump in my throat. 
I'm so glad you held out and gave him more of a chance xxx


----------



## buffie

Fantastic news onwards and upwards young man


----------



## jumbu

blade100 said:


> I'm so happy for you I've got a lump in my throat.
> I'm so glad you held out and gave him more of a chance xxx


It was all down to him although talk about last minute...


----------



## Bilai

Omg @jumbu this is such wonderful news. Rafferty is such a brave boy and he's doing so well. I'm welling up xxx


----------



## Chillicat

What fantastic news, I am so pleased for you and him. This really is the best news I have heard in a very long time. He has been such a brave boy and has the best slaves ever. Will keep all fingers, toes and paws crossed that he continues with the improvement. The photos of him and Lyra are gorgeous too. 
I feel like doing a happy dance


----------



## silvi

That is fantastic news!
I'm so, so pleased for you and Rafferty!


----------



## blade100

jumbu said:


> It was all down to him although talk about last minute...


Yes he certainly made you wait! :Nailbiting Bet you've got some grey hairs from the worrying and more laughter lines! :Shy
As I say I'm so happy he's on the mend.:Happy


----------



## Lilylass

jumbu said:


> View attachment 248388
> 
> 
> Flaunting his newfound bed privileges...


Awwwwww he looks so happy!

So delighted to hear things are going so much better - well done Rafferty!


----------



## blade100

danigt86 said:


> If you like videos of funny cats, watch my channel


He looks scared of you.


----------



## Lilylass

danigt86 said:


> If you like videos of funny cats, watch my channel


Sorry but what on earth does this have to do with the topic of this thread?

Did you even read it?

Please show some sensitivity - why would you put this here & not start your own thread baffles me!


----------



## blade100

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but what on earth does this have to do with the topic of this thread?
> 
> Did you even read it?
> 
> Please show some sensitivity - why would you put this here & not start your own thread baffles me!


It appears this person is uploading the same vid on lots of other people's threads too :Bored


----------



## loroll1991

jumbu said:


> He shouted the entire time. Bloods and cultures looking good, and his bladder was smaller than a golf ball. All signs point to recovery
> 
> That miracle my have just happened.





jumbu said:


> View attachment 248388
> 
> 
> Flaunting his newfound bed privileges...


This bought tears to my eyes! I am so unbelievably happy! Xxx


----------



## Matrod

@jumbu I'm so happy for you & Rafferty! To think where he was two weeks ago to where he is now is amazing, honestly I could cry I'm so pleased for you. Onwards & upwards Raff! :Cat xx


----------



## Citruspips

I come on most days and my first stop is always this thread looking for that elusive bit of good news. Today is fantastic, just shows we must never give up hope no matter how bad a situation may seem! I feel so happy for you. Well done for persevering. I know he's got a way to go but this is a big corner to have turned. Well done gorgeous Raffertyx


----------



## Summ3rain

What wonderful news! Bless you for all you've done for him and staying strong for so long xx


----------



## Jenny1966

jumbu said:


> He shouted the entire time. Bloods and cultures looking good, and his bladder was smaller than a golf ball. All signs point to recovery
> 
> That miracle my have just happened.


In all my time here I think this is the best post I've read  Well done for fighting so hard, and well done to Rafferty for never giving up. Fingers crossed you all go from strength to strength ...... Hopefully now you can relax a little bit and start to look forward to that little furless baby


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Super duper!!!!! Good call to keep going.


----------



## jumbu

Thanks everyone. He still has a way to go but it really is amazing.


----------



## Reets

Yes, a way to go, and sometimes the path to recovery is not always linear, but what wonderful, wonderful news.

So many have been praying and hoping for a miracle for this dear boy and will continue to pray for his continued recovery.

Lovely to see these pics of him looking so good.

Jumbu, you have been, and are being amazing.

So very pleased

xx


----------



## moggie14

Just caught up and WOW - so pleased for you both, what a fantastic result xxx


----------



## Chillicat

jumbu said:


> Thanks everyone. He still has a way to go but it really is amazing.
> View attachment 248427


Love this picture, they both look so content.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> He shouted the entire time. Bloods and cultures looking good, and his bladder was smaller than a golf ball. All signs point to recovery
> 
> That miracle my have just happened.





jumbu said:


> It was all down to him although talk about last minute...


Best news I've heard this month  he obviously likes to keep you on your toes. Really hoping he comes on in leaps and bounds now. I'm sure with you and your hubby behind him, he can conquer anything. So very pleased for you


----------



## GingerNinja

What fantastic news! 

Fingers and paws crossed that he keeps on improving xx


----------



## jumbu

I just got to email his breeder saying he's getting better: such a good feeling!


----------



## loroll1991

jumbu said:


> I just got to email his breeder saying he's getting better: such a good feeling!


Absolutely fantastic! I can only imagine how great that feels, I feel happy for you!! xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

Jumbu..blinking well done............its been a rollercoaster ride. I read the threads over the weekend as a visitor as I have cracked and stayed at a friends due to lack of a bathroom. 
He looks great and most importantly happy. I know I have willed you on when it felt hard. There may be blips but giving him a bit longer after such a big operation has allowed him and you time to adjust, settle and get through. 

Please keep posting as I know how the support helps. 

Big hug from me, Iv n Blue xxxi


----------



## jumbu

I saw him wee!!!! 

It was a big one (outside so have no idea what the clump would have looked like). So proud of him. 

His knee is properly dodgy today - I think he's damaged it quite badly as he's having trouble moving up the stairs. He props it up on cushions or nearby people whenever he can. 

I'm going to call the vets tomorrow as it looks worse than it was when he came home - while I don't want more GA or surgery if we can help it he does look in pain. On the upside, a knee is easy compared to the bladder


----------



## Soozi

Fantastic news! I hope the knee can be sorted out without any major or invasive treatment but you don't want that hurting him!


----------



## jumbu

Also, poos are great but my word can he empty a room with his flatulence


----------



## Chillicat

Fantastic news about the wees & poos way to go Rafferty, really hope the knee is a quick & easy fix for him. 
He is overcoming so much and this has been such an inspiring story. I'm not sure PF has ever had such a rollercoaster of a thread where we have all laughed, cried and shouted with joy so much.


----------



## Susan M

Ah that's amazing! Clever boy Rafferty! 
A knee compared to what he's been going through it definitely nothing, fingers crossed it's something simple anyway!


----------



## Vanessa131

Rafferty clearly wanted to create lots of drama! Obviously his method of getting lots of presents and treats, sneaky bugger! 

Ah, never have we been so happy for a wee and a poo. Thank goodness he showed a small improvement at the vets that weekend.


----------



## jumbu

Vanessa131 said:


> Rafferty clearly wanted to create lots of drama! Obviously his method of getting lots of presents and treats, sneaky bugger!
> 
> Ah, never have we been so happy for a wee and a poo. Thank goodness he showed a small improvement at the vets that weekend.


I know. We still can't believe how close it was. It was the last possible moment. He was at his absolute worst the 3 days before.


----------



## huckybuck

A big wee!!!! Way hay!! 

He's almost getting better by the hour now! Wonderful news!!

Sad about the knee and I hope he's just sprained it or something. Poor boy just when he's making such wonderful progress.

Have you any metacam left that you can give him until you see the vet?


----------



## blade100

jumbu said:


> I know. We still can't believe how close it was. It was the last possible moment. He was at his absolute worst the 3 days before.


Maybe that was it coming to ahead. And now he's on the road to recovery


----------



## Jannor

I'm so pleased he's made this miraculous recovery after how he was last weekend .... been wanting to say congrats all weekend but scared of jinxing it! Hope his knee can be sorted easily. x


----------



## Paddypaws

Never have I been so overjoyed to read reports of pee ,and poop and stinky farts.
keep 'em coming Rafferty


----------



## Reets

Had to laugh about the flatulence! Lewis could do the same when he was on antibiotics, but thankfully stopped when he stopped having the ABs. Amber on the other hand, was the sweetest, fluffy little fawn silver Somali - butter would not melt in her mouth. When she did a poo the whole house shook!
I remember having rufty tufty biker visitors and said to them 'oh oh, Amber is in her litter tray, you might want to go outside'. No, they said, its fine... then the shock wave hit them and they turned green and fled into the backgarden.


----------



## jumbu

He w


huckybuck said:


> A big wee!!!! Way hay!!
> 
> He's almost getting better by the hour now! Wonderful news!!
> 
> Sad about the knee and I hope he's just sprained it or something. Poor boy just when he's making such wonderful progress.
> 
> Have you any metacam left that you can give him until you see the vet?


he was never on it. He came home weened off the painkillers.


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> He w
> he was never on it. He came home weened off the painkillers.


That's a shame :-( when will you be able to get to the vet?


----------



## Matrod

Fantastic news about the wee!! Everyday seems to bring another improvement :Cat. I used to have a cat that could clear a room with his wind  I'm sure it was his self supplied raw diet! I'm so pleased for you @jumbu :Smug, I hope it's nothing serious with his knee but this boy could overcome anything now.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> That's a shame :-( when will you be able to get to the vet?


Will ring them tomorrow. It could just be that he's overdone it. He seems a bit better now that he's had a rest - I may have over reacted.


----------



## jumbu

Matrod said:


> Fantastic news about the wee!! Everyday seems to bring another improvement :Cat. I used to have a cat that could clear a room with his wind  I'm sure it was his self supplied raw diet! I'm so pleased for you @jumbu :Smug, I hope it's nothing serious with his knee but this boy could overcome anything now.


It was fractured and was left to heal while on cage rest. I'm not sure anyone anticipated how difficult he is to contain once released! I don't want to put him back on cage rest for fear he stops using the litter tray or develops more sores.


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu - I am very, very happy to hear the great news about dear Rafferty's improvements in both the bowel and bladder department. He has shown such courage and character in the face of his pain and suffering, and he deserves a hundredfold every single blessing now coming to him. 

It must surely be a couple of months by now since he was injured ? The theory about such serious spinal injuries is there is unlikely to be much, if any, improvement after a month. Rafferty has proved this not to be the case!! Thank goodness you insisted on soldiering on with him, even when times were hard, and the prognosis looked poor, and you refused to give up. You SO much did the right thing! Well done for believing in him so strongly! 

I hope his knee problem can be resolved soon. He definitely needs some pain relief for that a.s.a.p. doesn't he.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Fantastic , if ever a puss deserved a miracle it was Rafferty ! You take care of yourself now too.


----------



## bluecordelia

Wind is good!!!!. Hope his knee is ok. A warm stretch in front of the fire is called for. I hope he as just done a bit of an twisty landing. x


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> It was fractured and was left to heal while on cage rest. I'm not sure anyone anticipated how difficult he is to contain once released! I don't want to put him back on cage rest for fear he stops using the litter tray or develops more sores.


I agree I think it's best to leave him out of his cage but if you see him and Lyra getting a bit too boisterous maybe try and separate them and calm them down. He's Doing wonderfully! So happy for him!


----------



## jumbu

Still looking good, no issues with the knee other than a slight limp today. He had freedom all day and I'm considering letting him out all night too.

I left a message with our receptionist at the vets to say we thought he was totally better and OH and I got seperate phone calls from the vet who pushed for him to have a week in with them to say how happy she was - no other reason.


Things are good.



Edit: to clarify for new users out in the house NOT outside, both ours are strictly indoors unless supervised!


----------



## jumbu

chillminx said:


> @jumbu - I am very, very happy to hear the great news about dear Rafferty's improvements in both the bowel and bladder department. He has shown such courage and character in the face of his pain and suffering, and he deserves a hundredfold every single blessing now coming to him.
> 
> It must surely be a couple of months by now since he was injured ? The theory about such serious spinal injuries is there is unlikely to be much, if any, improvement after a month. Rafferty has proved this not to be the case!! Thank goodness you insisted on soldiering on with him, even when times were hard, and the prognosis looked poor, and you refused to give up. You SO much did the right thing! Well done for believing in him so strongly!
> 
> I hope his knee problem can be resolved soon. He definitely needs some pain relief for that a.s.a.p. doesn't he.


The accident was on 4/8 - our wedding anniversary! It's taken time but it's one hell of a recovery.

He was a very unique case as he had none of the bad signs exhibited by the cats in the studies but still had sustained neurological damage: that is what threw the specialists the most. By all rights he shouldn't have exhibited any issues with incontinence or should have had other physical symptoms.


----------



## PennyTheCat

This thread, with its amazing, miraculous outcome, has got to be one of the best I've ever read on a forum -- ever :Joyful


----------



## Dumpling

What fantastic news about wees and poos!! 

Glad that the knee seems better today too


----------



## blade100

Just fantastic :Happy


----------



## loroll1991

Absolutely fantastic!!!!

Happy dance!!! Xxx


----------



## Matrod

Great news! Did he use to sleep on your bed at night? He must be so overjoyed to be out of his cage all day :Smuggrin


----------



## jumbu

Matrod said:


> Great news! Did he use to sleep on your bed at night? He must be so overjoyed to be out of his cage all day :Smuggrin


He was my pillow. He would get super excited about bed time and shout if we didn't go bang on 10:00


----------



## Matrod

jumbu said:


> He was my pillow. He would get super excited about bed time and shout if we didn't go bang on 10:00


That is so so sweet. Sounds like you're well on your to having your pillow back :Cat


----------



## jumbu

Matrod said:


> That is so so sweet. Sounds like you're well on your to having your pillow back :Cat


He needs a good bath before then!

He certainly has an interesting aroma lingering...


----------



## Treaclesmum

This is a wonderful outcome indeed, I just felt that beautiful boy would make it  Well done all of you especially Rafferty xxx


----------



## jumbu

The most adorable cuddles all night and he tried to be my pillow


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> The most adorable cuddles all night and he tried to be my pillow


that's amazing @jumbu. Think I have leaky eyes now!


----------



## idris

words can not express how happy I am. Very good news on Raferty.


----------



## MiloandTazzy

I'm so happy for you and for Rafferty, what great news


----------



## huckybuck

So glad Raffferty has his bed back! I bet he's a very happy boy.


----------



## chillminx

Way to go Rafferty!!! :Joyful:Singing:Singing:Cat


----------



## chloe1975

Sooo pleased that everything is going so well and Raff has made a miraculous recovery. I have been there to the brink several times with different cats and something has made me hold on a bit longer and they have turned it round.
It must be such a relief, you can finally concentrate on the impending arrival of your non-fur baby


----------



## carly87

Really, really pleased to read this!!!!!


----------



## loroll1991

So glad Rafferty has his bed back! It's amazing how far he has come, such a strong boy!! Xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Awww so happy to read this! go Rafferty!


----------



## jumbu

Terrible smelling poo found in the middle of the carpet - much worse HUGE poo found in litter tray. Still not leaking


----------



## jumbu




----------



## Matrod

That must have been amazing having him back on the bed & nearly being the pillow. Did he get all excited at 10 o'clock? And good job Rafferty on the poo in the tray front!! :Cat


----------



## jumbu

Matrod said:


> That must have been amazing having him back on the bed & nearly being the pillow. Did he get all excited at 10 o'clock? And good job Rafferty on the poo in the tray front!! :Cat


Yep. This morning he jumped in the (empty) bath and demanded strokes. He also now greets me by jumping up on my shoulder like he used to.


----------



## Matrod

jumbu said:


> Yep. This morning he jumped in the (empty) bath and demanded strokes. He also now greets me by jumping up on my shoulder like he used to.


I've found all the things they do that we almost take for granted become much more extra special when we almost lose them :Cat


----------



## chillminx

@Matrod - that is so true


----------



## jumbu

Lyra has been booted from the bed; it was always his domain and now he's reclaimed it. Poor old lyra had really been enjoying the snuggles.


----------



## Reets

Ah, poor Lyra!

Amazing stuff from Rafferty! I love it when they jump on your shoulder. So heart warming to hear of his progress.


----------



## jumbu

Another good night


----------



## vivien

jumbu said:


> Another good night


I am so pleased for you and Rafferty. He looks really well in your photos bless him. He is just stunning 

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia

It is amazing what these cats can get through with none of the human complaining!!
Most of us humans would still be on crutches. I would let Supervet have a go at my back anytime. 

Keep on getting right Rafferty...you have a big fan club x


----------



## jumbu

Today's update: still good and currently in a catnip induced frenzy


----------



## The Wild Bunch

jumbu said:


> View attachment 248919
> 
> 
> Today's update: still good and currently in a catnip induced frenzy


Looking good @jumbu. When do you move to your new home?


----------



## jumbu

daisysmama said:


> Looking good @jumbu. When do you move to your new home?


We got the house yesterday but are waiting until the weekend to move and it's half term next week so we will be off work.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Good news! Hope you will all be very happy in your new home even though Rafferty may not need the garage now


----------



## jumbu

So we just discovered Lyra likes the taste of lactulose after a spillage .. Could be catastrophic for the litter tray... Wish us luck


----------



## Reets

Oops! Good luck Lyra!

Beautiful pics of your boy.


----------



## jumbu

Hmmm but of a step backwards today - leaking and crying. Bladder seems quite large


----------



## Bilai

Recovery from anything major whether human or animal isn't always without ups and downs. I hope this down doesn't last too long. Be strong Rafferty xxx


----------



## vivien

I hope Rafferty gets better soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## Jaf

Oh no. Is he still on treatment for cystitis?


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Oh no. Is he still on treatment for cystitis?


This is what I wondered too.

Hope it's just a very temporary set back.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> This is what I wondered too.
> 
> Hope it's just a very temporary set back.


Yes he is. Hoping for temporary - will see in a mo as I'm on the way home.


----------



## jumbu

Bladder huge but not leaking. Don't know whether to express or not. Will leave it an hour then call vets


----------



## buffie

Was just catching up with all the good news then came across the last few posts,paws crossed it is just a blip and normal service will be resumed soon.x


----------



## jumbu

Just spoken to fitz. They are going to check up on his knee in a few weeks and recomend metacam and diazepam for tomorrow along with attempting to express tonight. 

Will be picking up the metacam tomorrow from our vets


----------



## huckybuck

I wonder if it could be a bit stress related..are you packing up for the move?


----------



## huckybuck

How many cystophan is he on at the moment?


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> I wonder if it could be a bit stress related..are you packing up for the move?


I wondered that too cats are so sensitive to even the smallest changes sometimes! Liddy knows when I'm getting ready to go out! Hope Raff is not too stressed by the move and soon settles in.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> I wonder if it could be a bit stress related..are you packing up for the move?


Ha! No.

Sorry you wouldn't know but we've both had completely insane weeks at work the house looks exactly like normal. The idea of packing right now is laughable.

FitZ seemed very confused. The specialist said 1. How surprised she was that he got better as it was so unlikely 2. That it is pretty much unheard of for him to go backwards after regaining function.

Turns out oh had been forgetting the cystophan this week (totally not his fault insane week already mentioned) but it takes a while to build up in their system so shouldn't have made a difference really.

Who knows? He's sort of uncharted waters really.


----------



## jumbu

2 a day @huckybuck so he's only been getting 1 the last 3 days.


----------



## jumbu

On a side note I am worried about the impact of the move


----------



## popcornsmum

I can only imagine how worrying it is for you but hopefully Rafferty will settle in with all his familiar things around him. And I really hope his bladder settles down too. Sending positive vibes x


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> 2 a day @huckybuck so he's only been getting 1 the last 3 days.


That could be why he's having the set back??

I do notice a difference in Holly's behaviour within 24 hours if I've forgotten to give her a tablet and she's only on 1 a day.

What about the antibiotics? Is he still on those? Have you forgotten any or could he need a longer course.

He has made such an improvement for a good few days I'm sure it will only be a blip.

Can you stick a beaphar spot on calm on them both and also give Lyra a cystophan a day too, for a while, so they cope better with the move?
I've now a load of the beaphar calm treats if you want to give those a go? I can send to either house tomorrow if you want. They work within an hour (you can give them 2 treats) up to 3 times a day.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> That could be why he's having the set back??
> 
> I do notice a difference in Holly's behaviour within 24 hours if I've forgotten to give her a tablet and she's only on 1 a day.
> 
> What about the antibiotics? Is he still on those? Have you forgotten any or could he need a longer course.
> 
> He has made such an improvement for a good few days I'm sure it will only be a blip.
> 
> Can you stick a beaphar spot on calm on them both and also give Lyra a cystophan a day too, for a while, so they cope better with the move?
> I've now a load of the beaphar calm treats if you want to give those a go? I can send to either house tomorrow if you want. They work within an hour (you can give them 2 treats) up to 3 times a day.


I'm hoping so. His bladder doesn't seem so huge so I think he's got a bit out. I gave him a double dose mixed in with lick-e-lix to ensure he got all of it.He isn't on antibiotics anymore as he just had the injection that lasts 2 weeks but might be again after his checkup this week.

Lyra won't touch the cystophan and I think it may be more effort than its worth (edit: getting her to take them not offering them) We'll get all the stuff set up before moving the cats then do the spot on etc.

I'm hoping he just hasn't been for a proper wee yet.


----------



## huckybuck

She might cope with the treats you never know. I'd put the spot on the day before you move as it takes 24 hours to get to work. And plug in the remedy diffuser in the main room of the new house before you take the cats.

I'll pop the treats in the post tomorrow as it's got to be worth a try.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> She might cope with the treats you never know. I'd put the spot on the day before you move as it takes 24 hours to get to work. And plug in the remedy diffuser in the main room of the new house before you take the cats.
> 
> I'll pop the treats in the post tomorrow as it's got to be worth a try.


I've mentioned how incredible you've been before - right? Anything is worth a go.


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> She might cope with the treats you never know. I'd put the spot on the day before you move as it takes 24 hours to get to work. And plug in the remedy diffuser in the main room of the new house before you take the cats.
> 
> I'll pop the treats in the post tomorrow as it's got to be worth a try.


Yes that's what I'd intended.not quite sure on moving yet as it depends when we can get a van


----------



## jumbu

Vets at 7:00. Hopefully good news...


----------



## huckybuck

Will keep everything crossed.

Package sent today 1st class.


----------



## blade100

Will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## jumbu

Home again. Bladder very large but the conclusion is that he is just a bug cat with a big bladder. He is now on loxicom (diff brand. But basically metacam) for a week and we shall see what happens. They didn't express in the end as didn't want to make the cystitus worse. Vet thinks the lack of cystophan wouldn't have had any effect and wonders if it's just related to the cystitus


----------



## Jaf

Hmm. Not really a definitive answer then. Hope he is just like one of my cats that does huge wees rather than holding it in because it hurts him to pass urine. If he's still suffering cystitis then the pain meds will help loads.

How's his knee?


----------



## jumbu

Jaf said:


> Hmm. Not really a definitive answer then. Hope he is just like one of my cats that does huge wees rather than holding it in because it hurts him to pass urine. If he's still suffering cystitis then the pain meds will help loads.
> 
> How's his knee?


Knee seems ok the loxicom should help. We think he's just overdone it and undone some of the healing but that it isn't worth putting him on cage rest.


----------



## jumbu




----------



## Erenya

Hi gorgeous! Looking nice and relaxed there


----------



## jumbu

We have wee (and poo). Not sure if cystophan, loxicom or just a big bladder was responsible but hisbbladder is back to being small... Who knows?!

Move day is today so cats have both had calming stuff applied ...

I caught them snuggling on the end of our bed in the night: it was full on wrapped around eachother.


----------



## jumbu

Also - his kidneys have been given the all clear! 

I can't believe I'd forgotten to say!


----------



## Susan M

So much amazing news! Despite the little setbacks he's doing amazingly. 
Good luck with the move


----------



## blade100

Absolutely fantastic news! 
We've used loxicom in this house with good affect.

Hope the move goes smoothly xx


----------



## idris

Wonderful progress from him , and im happy they can snuggle together now . I hope the move goes ok . Good luck .


----------



## buffie

Still following in the background and feel a great sense of relief that things seem to be progressing well,hope the move goes smoothly x


----------



## GingerNinja

Good news! Good luck with the move xx


----------



## chillminx

@jumbu, the news gets better and better today with each post!! I am so, so pleased for the dear fellow! :Singing:Singing and so impressed with his fighting spirit! :Cat

What an absolute champion he is!! :Jawdrop

Good luck for the move.


----------



## loroll1991

This is such good news, he is such a little fighter!!  you keep getting better gorgeous boy!

Good luck with the move, I really hope all goes smoothly  xx


----------



## Paddypaws

Great news on Rafferty, keep it coming lad.
FWIW, Woody only does one wee per day.....gallons of it, 6 times the size of a normal cat wee, but only ever once a day.


----------



## huckybuck

Hope the move is going well and the cats settle quickly.


----------



## jumbu

A few steps backwards for Rafferty in terms of bladder control - lots of leaking and getting frustrated when he can't go in the litter tray. 

Big steps forward for their relationship with eachother - they've bonded over their terror!

Rafferty is strutting around the house like he owns it, lyra, not so much. She has 4 or so hiding places and is a quivering ball of nerves. Rafferty just hangs out with her and keeps her company. She has just ventured out from under the sofa in the search for food.


----------



## Matrod

Great news that their relationship has improved, hopefully his bladder setback is just due to the moving & once he's settled fingers crossed he'll improve again x


----------



## bluecordelia

Just catching up Jumbu...glad he keeps coming forward slow and steady. Fingers crossed they get used to the new house asap. He is showing his true spirit with being the big protector.

Lots of hugs for both kits. xxx


----------



## Firedog

I keeping looking at this thread and I hope Rafferty continues to improve.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Bless him, he is probably marking his new territory too. Hope he calms down soon and keeps going forwards


----------



## jumbu

Both have now settled into our new home. It seems they bonded over their combined terror and the neutral territory must have helped too. 

We now have a fairly failsafe (for now) mode of delivery for Rafferty's medicine:

Feed cats, just when Rafferty is mid mouthful straddle (standing) lift his head, tilt back and squirt 2.5-3 ml lactulose in. Repeat. For full 5-6ml dose.

Immediately follow with 2x cystophan mixed into a lick-e-lix to prevent grudge holding

Allow to continue eating then feed loxicom. Rafferty is obsessed with this and would come running if he hears the box being retrieved from the cupboard. He will just lick it off the syringe.

At around 3:00 repeat lactulose steps perhaps witha treat instead of food for a 3ml dose.

At 10:00 repeat lactulose steps for 5-6ml dose. 

I'm sure he will wise up soon but for now: success!


----------



## Bilai

I continue to be amazed at how well Rafferty is adapting but also at how well you've adapted to help him. You guys are so inspiring in so many ways xxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Well done Rafferty!! And well done @jumbu!  In our house Lick e Lix solves every problem!!


----------



## huckybuck

Well done!! Glad you have a routine and it seems to be working. Hope you've all settled in your new home.

Note for Lyra and Rafferty's Secret Santa LICK E LIX lol!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

popcornsmum said:


> Well done Rafferty!! And well done @jumbu!  In our house Lick e Lix solves every problem!!


@jumbu sent you a pm


----------



## Soozi

I missed the update! So pleased there is harmony in the household! That's brill that Rafferty is doing so well and taking his meds! Hope progress will continue!


----------



## Reets

Fantastic news that they are settling in well and that Rafferty is taking his medicines. Just love these two.


----------



## jumbu

A few pictures from the last few days.


----------



## Matrod

jumbu said:


> View attachment 249851
> View attachment 249852
> View attachment 249853
> 
> 
> A few pictures from the last few days.


Gorgeous pictures, they look very relaxed. Glad they've both settled in so well & are friends again :Cat


----------



## blade100

He looks like Lord of the manor in that first picture all proud looking.
Glad all is going well with the new house, settling in and rafferty's health xx


----------



## huckybuck

Aww they both look so settled and happy!!!


----------



## Reets

Such sweethearts - lovely photos :


----------



## bluecordelia

That is the best news and pics after a long week. I am amazed how well Rafferty has coped and pulled through. xxx


----------



## blade100

How's the big man doing? x


----------



## jumbu

blade100 said:


> How's the big man doing? x


Not a great day today. We managed to go away for about 17 hours on Saturday through to. Sunday and he was fine at the time. He is now majorly constipated and incredibly solid poo keeps falling out (literally) as he walks around the house. Not a happy boy today.

Most days are really good though. We have a new lactulose delivery method which involves mixing 5ml lactulose with 3 lick-e-lix and 2 cystophan which seems to work for the moment. He Sussex out the last method pretty quickly.


----------



## blade100

Oh bless him.
I take it he's managing to empty his bladder by himself?


----------



## jumbu

blade100 said:


> Oh bless him.
> I take it he's managing to empty his bladder by himself?


We haven't expressed him. We've had two occasions where we have found huge wet, smelly, yellow patches on our bed so he hasn't totally stopped leaking but we think it is only when he is sleeping.


----------



## Soozi

jumbu said:


> We haven't expressed him. We've had two occasions where we have found huge wet, smelly, yellow patches on our bed so he hasn't totally stopped leaking but we think it is only when he is sleeping.


I'm pleased to hear Rafferty is more settled there are bound to be a few set backs but pleased to get the update! Soft strokes for Raff.


----------



## bluecordelia

Yes lovely to hear he is ticking over with the odd bit of bottom problems x


----------



## huckybuck

@jumbu

I've just been watching Sunday Brunch on catch up and they showed a preview of Supervet this week...I think I saw Rafferty on it, though blink and you'd have missed it!! Is he due to be aired this week?

How is he doing and how are you getting on in the new house?


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> @jumbu
> 
> I've just been watching Sunday Brunch on catch up and they showed a preview of Supervet this week...I think I saw Rafferty on it, though blink and you'd have missed it!! Is he due to be aired this week?
> 
> How is he doing and how are you getting on in the new house?


I haven't heard anything about being on it - I really don't want to be tbh


----------



## jumbu

jumbu said:


> I haven't heard anything about being on it - I really don't want to be tbh


He is almost 100% bladder isn't an issue BUT the bowels are 1 missed lactulose and its catastrophic. Bleeding bum is still here sadly.


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> He is almost 100% bladder isn't an issue BUT the bowels are 1 missed lactulose and its catastrophic. Bleeding bum is still here sadly.


I suppose it's still taking time to heal but very glad his bladder is almost back to normal. Will keep everything crossed his bowels improve.


----------



## bluecordelia

Hi jumbo
Sorry to hear bowel still tricky. I am sure he is a bit sore from everything. I know you are but sneak in that extra water.

Lots of hugs to you all and hope you are ok as well.

We are are all here for you x


----------



## jumbu

@huckybuck I haven't heard anything about being on it - I really don't want to be tbh[/QUOTE]
I'm skimming through it as fast as I can (stupid ads) to see if I can spot it) do you remember how far in it was?


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Hi jumbo
> Sorry to hear bowel still tricky. I am sure he is a bit sore from everything. I know you are but sneak in that extra water.
> 
> Lots of hugs to you all and hope you are ok as well.
> 
> We are are all here for you x


We've resorted to druy to help. He is fine taking in that lactulose (begs for it now) as long as we mix it with a whole lickelix EVERY time. It must be so bad for him but hey... whatever works right?!


----------



## jumbu

@huckybuck thats him alright :/ you'd think they'd have contacted us...


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> @huckybuck I haven't heard anything about being on it - I really don't want to be tbh


I'm skimming through it as fast as I can (stupid ads) to see if I can spot it) do you remember how far in it was?[/QUOTE]

It's about 4/5ths through. Just before they do drinks I think.


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> @huckybuck thats him alright :/ you'd think they'd have contacted us...


He's so unique I knew it was.

I think the preview was for the new series starting Wed.


----------



## jumbu

I think it started last wed - which episode was it 41? I don't watch it so I assumed the most recent on


----------



## huckybuck

You're right. It says ep 2 this Wed but reading the info doesn't mention Raff yet.


----------



## bluecordelia

First episode was this week as they had a blue Russian cat with a jaw injury. I hope it is not too upsetting for you. 

Is rafferty still constipated ie little pebbles?
X


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> First episode was this week as they had a blue Russian cat with a jaw injury. I hope it is not too upsetting for you.
> 
> Is rafferty still constipated ie little pebbles?
> X


The best way of describing it is like a very large cork in a very fizzy drink - then kicking it around...

the constipated bits are now refered to as sh.t nuggets


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> I'm skimming through it as fast as I can (stupid ads) to see if I can spot it) do you remember how far in it was?


It's about 4/5ths through. Just before they do drinks I think.[/QUOTE]
Sorry was it episode 41 you saw it on or one of the earlier ones?


----------



## bluecordelia

Bless him. 
Would he be really loose on wet food? He sounds like a Bung of poo and overflow. Overflow is really smelly. He might be holding if his anus is sore or there is a fissure.X


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> Bless him.
> Would he be really loose on wet food? He sounds like a Bung of poo and overflow. Overflow is really smelly. He might be holding if his anus is sore or there is a fissure.X


It isn't overrflow as such
He has wet (butchers) then some dry alongside 3x lickelix a day and scraps of meat. he usually manages about 3-4 days usually (unlessI mess up his lactulose) then unleashes the most insane quanity of poo. We are talking over a foot long and well over an inch in diameter followed by a hell of a lot of dia. If he gets contipated that foot long poo turns into many inch long nuggets chosed by the dia.


----------



## jumbu

bluecordelia said:


> He might be holding if his anus is sore or there is a fissure.X


 he can't feel it when it is a solid bung.


----------



## Citruspips

Oh bless him I guess it's hard to know what's the new normal and what can be expected to improve or be changed.

He's done so well. Hopefully things will still get better even if a little more slowly. X


----------



## jumbu

Citruspips said:


> Oh bless him I guess it's hard to know what's the new normal and what can be expected to improve or be changed.
> 
> He's done so well. Hopefully things will still get better even if a little more slowly. X


He is a million miles better than anyone ever said he would be. He still has lots of weight gain to do. We think he could now be looked after by anyone (major bonus!) if we ever went away. The above cycle tends to repeat so we know if he hasn't do he to footlong then there is going to be a horrible few days ahead


----------



## jumbu

@huckybuck still can't find this Sunday brunch episode


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> @huckybuck still can't find this Sunday brunch episode


It was todays hun so I'm guessing it might not be available til tomorrow. I always tape it so I had it to watch this afternoon. It's a fleeting glimpse (the vets and nurses are tying to stay impartial over whether they like cats or dogs best).


----------



## jumbu

huckybuck said:


> It was todays hun so I'm guessing it might not be available til tomorrow. I always tape it so I had it to watch this afternoon. It's a fleeting glimpse (the vets and nurses are tying to stay impartial over whether they like cats or dogs best).


That makes so much more sense, I was telling through getting more and more confused!


----------



## jumbu




----------



## Jannor

He's such a beautiful boy. You've done a fantastic job getting him this well again.


----------



## Paddypaws

Jumbu....could you look into animal massage, chiropractic or acupuncture to see if any of those techniques can help improve his bowel function?


----------



## popcornsmum

@jumbu oh bless Rafferty! Don't worry about the lick e Lix! between New Years Eve and New Year's Day Popcorn ate 10!


----------



## jumbu

Paddypaws said:


> Jumbu....could you look into animal massage, chiropractic or acupuncture to see if any of those techniques can help improve his bowel function?


Thanks for the suggestion @Paddypaws, taking him anywhere would cause majo freakouts and he really doesn't respond well to any form of restraint now (not really surprising is it!?) I'll have a tentative look into it.


----------



## jumbu

popcornsmum said:


> @jumbu oh bless Rafferty! Don't worry about the lick e Lix! between New Years Eve and New Year's Day Popcorn ate 10!


We've discovered Lyra doesn't like the chicken ones so they are the ones we rely heavily on, although I think the yogurt ones add to thelaxative effect!

I was 2 hours late with the lactulose today (ran out of lickelix, babybrain kicke din and I forgot to buy more cue rush out to the shop) bum does not look happy...


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh dear!  If you ever need some I can always send some down next day delivery as we always have a large supply!!


----------



## Paddypaws

jumbu said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @Paddypaws, taking him anywhere would cause majo freakouts and he really doesn't respond well to any form of restraint now (not really surprising is it!?) I'll have a tentative look into it.


Well I hope you can find someone to do home visits and that no kind of restraint would be needed.


----------



## jumbu

@huckybuck yes that's him 100% enjoying some ear rubs but looking generally displeased. It looks to be preshave too. I finally found the clip.

I think I'm worried that they will make it out to be a total success when in actual fact they missed a broken knee (which has now healed wrong as a result)

Bladder imptovements significantly due to cystophan outside of normal healing - we've run out (more arriving asap) and he's leaking again

Of course none of that is even mentioning the kidney issue :/ .


----------



## huckybuck

Glad you found it hun. At least you know the cystophan is helping him. My vet said it's ok to use long term which is what I'm doing with Holly.
I think we will all find it really hard to watch if he's shown but at least we know he's ok and happy even with his issues xx


----------



## Paddypaws

Jumbu you are not the only person I know who feels _slightly_ less in love with Fitzpatrick and the team than he is with himself. 
Anyway, back to Rafferty.....I was wondering if it would be possible to use baby glycerine suppositories when he develops that plug of hard matter. You would have to be able to insert them into his little bum, but they act as a localised softener and are both gentle and effective.


----------



## jumbu

Paddypaws said:


> Jumbu you are not the only person I know who feels _slightly_ less in love with Fitzpatrick and the team than he is with himself.
> Anyway, back to Rafferty.....I was wondering if it would be possible to use baby glycerine suppositories when he develops that plug of hard matter. You would have to be able to insert them into his little bum, but they act as a localised softener and are both gentle and effective.


Miralax is the backup and he usually passes the plug by himself (just all over the house!)

It was the filming of it and the way I'm sure they pick and choose their comments. We exlained how he has supervised outside and. Inside is cat proofed etc and they just seemed intent on making us feel guilty an attempt at tears perhaps :/


----------



## Paddypaws

I still think it might be worth looking into glycerine either as a suppository, or as an enema or even as a food additive. Being able to rotate remedies stops the body becoming accustomed to any one particular substance.
I mix glycerine into Woody's food and it helps keep his troublesome bowels in action.


----------



## jumbu

Paddypaws said:


> I still think it might be worth looking into glycerine either as a suppository, or as an enema or even as a food additive. Being able to rotate remedies stops the body becoming accustomed to any one particular substance.
> I mix glycerine into Woody's food and it helps keep his troublesome bowels in action.


Will ask the vet at our next apt.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

For what it's worth my son is on a mixture of lactulose and glycerine suppositories and they work really quickly. 
Hope his portrayal on the telly is honest and doesn't put any of you in a bad light. We all know that you love the bones of him and would do anything for him


----------



## jumbu

daisysmama said:


> For what it's worth my son is on a mixture of lactulose and glycerine suppositories and they work really quickly.
> Hope his portrayal on the telly is honest and doesn't put any of you in a bad light. We all know that you love the bones of him and would do anything for him


Yeah I hope so too - I'm not sure how they could tbh unless they just make out like we shut him out all the time (as if!) although if he shouts there way he did last night I might just be tempted!

It seems we've aquired a guard cat...


----------



## jumbu

Blood in wee today :/


Edit:2/12
Still there, vet trip arranged for weekend


----------



## MoochH

Watching and supporting you from my armchair tonight if SuperVet show Rafferty's story. Big Hugs in advance, I'm sure it will be very difficult for you to relive the trauma.


----------



## jumbu

Don't think I'm going to watch. Doesn't look like they've focussed on him which is good.


----------



## Reets

Poor Rafferty, hope it clears up quickly - possibly cystitis again?


----------



## jumbu

Reets said:


> Poor Rafferty, hope it clears up quickly - possibly cystitis again?


It feels odd to say but I hope so.


----------

